# [OOC] If Thoughts Could Kill



## GruTheWanderer (Dec 11, 2002)

A mythic psionic artifact known as the Crystal Consiousness cycles toward awareness as it did once before, ages ago. Previous Waking Events gave rise to the psionic disciplines known today, while its coming erased other disciplines, now long forgotten. As the artifact awakens, your characters strive against rival groups to find it and prevent a momentous psionic paradigm shift - or manipulate it to suit their own ends.

Game thread: http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=34372 

I'm looking for 6 characters. Character creation guidelines:
1) Choose your own ability scores
2) Use any source material you want
3) Equip using 40,000gp
4) Characters start with 40,000xp (for levels and crafting)
4) I reserve the right to veto anything

We need at least one psionic character.  More are welcome.

My source materials include the core rulebooks, OA, PsH, ITCK, MoP, and the three BOEM. If you anything from outside these sources (including the WOTC splatbooks) you will need to send me a link or summary.

I will try to post at least once a day. I expect players will try to do the same.


----------



## Keia (Dec 11, 2002)

I am definitely interested in this one.  I've been looking for something higher level for a while.

My choice  a psion nomad / psi warrior  (an archer)

Keia


----------



## Victim (Dec 11, 2002)

I'm interested.  I'd be most interested in playing an arcane spellcaster, probably wizard.


----------



## garyh (Dec 11, 2002)

I'll pla-

Just kidding.    I'm maxed out on games, including those under development.

Have fun!!  

BTW - Gru, you're lookin' to become quite the PbP addict.  What's this, the 5th game you're DMing here?  Welcome to the club!!


----------



## Victim (Dec 11, 2002)

How are we doing HP?


----------



## Uriel (Dec 11, 2002)

I'm in Gru...

Probably as a Gnome Mage/Rogue/Arcane Trickster


----------



## Lambent10 (Dec 11, 2002)

Dibs!

I'm thinking either savant or a fighter-type....I'll post the character either later tonight or tomorrow when I have time.


----------



## dorfen (Dec 11, 2002)

I'm gonna drop out of this one.  New to message board games so i'm going to look for something a little lower level.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Dec 11, 2002)

As for hp, take half (rounded up) or roll em.  Up to you.

I count five so far: archer psion, wizard, arcane trickster, cleric, and fighter/savant.

Yes, garyh, I did almost double my DMing commitment in 24hrs.  I'm planning on adding a sixth game in the near future.  Now I will admit I am an addict.


----------



## garyh (Dec 11, 2002)

GruTheWanderer said:
			
		

> *Yes, garyh, I did almost double my DMing commitment in 24hrs.  I'm planning on adding a sixth game in the near future.  Now I will admit I am an addict. *




Exxxxcellent...  my cunning plan to conquer the world via the IC forum is going perfectly.

MWUHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!


----------



## Jemal (Dec 11, 2002)

Well as you all may know, I myself am a self-styled Addict, and I would like to announce my alleigance and support to overlord garyh's world IC takeover!

In other news, I'm not in as many games as Gary, so I gotta join this to try to catch up. 
Character concept:
Probably either a druid or a sorceror.  I've not played a spellcaster in a while.
If we're lacking in the melee combat area, though, I can ALWAYS whip up a mean fighter in record time (And truth be told, it's my fave. class, anyways)

EDIT: BTW, could you PLEASE post some actual stat rules, instead of "Choose your own stats"?
It's not a good way to do business, IMHO.  It's too tempting to take lotsa high stats, but from an RP point of view, I want to take some low ones too.  Then there's the "Am I overpowered?  Am I Underpowered?" debate.  It just makes it so much simpler if we have actual rules to follow.


----------



## Uriel (Dec 11, 2002)

I'm going to roll mine.


----------



## garyh (Dec 11, 2002)

Jemal said:
			
		

> *Well as you all may know, I myself am a self-styled Addict, and I would like to announce my alleigance and support to overlord garyh's world IC takeover!
> 
> In other news, I'm not in as many games as Gary, so I gotta join this to try to catch up.
> *




1 - Your membership card and secret handshake codebook are in the mail.
2 - Good luck.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Dec 11, 2002)

Gru, you rat bastard. 

The last thing I need is another PbP game.



.... I'm in.  

Human or Keroshim (or whatever they are called) Savant


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Dec 11, 2002)

Oh yea, can we use The Mind's Eye info?

Specific Question: 

Mark, the psi guy at wizards who does Mind's Eye, said that the info in The Pet Rock article could be used for free by PCs in some campaigns. What about us? Can we have the Empowered Psicrystal free?

What world are we playing in?

Is psionics the same or different than magic?


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Dec 11, 2002)

*My character:*

_[EDIT] Updated 12-12-02_

 *Ashrem Bayle*
* Human*
*8th level Psion (Savant) / 1st Level Slayer* _(Bruce’s Alternate)_
*Alignment: Lawful Neutral *
*Experience:* 39,310

*ABILITIES*
*Str:*	16 (+3)
*Dex:*	12 (+1)	
*Con:*	22 (+6)	 (24 for psionic purposes)
*Int:*	12 (+1) 
*Wis:*	14 (+2)
*Cha:*	 8 (-1)

*SAVING THROWS*
*Fortitude:*	+8
*Reflex:*		+4
*Will:*		+12

*COMBAT*
*Hit Points:*  86
*Initiative:*  +1
*Base Attack Bonus:*  +5
*Armor Class:* 27 (10 Base, +11 Armor, +5 Shield, +1 Dexterity)

*Attacks*:
Longsword   +9 Att, 1d8+3 Dmg
Shortbow w/ Arrow  +7 Att, 1d6+4 Dmg
Shortbow w/ Charged Arrow  +7 Att, 1d6+4+1d4 Dmg

*SPECIAL ABILITIES:*
Bonus Feat (Human)
Bonus Skills (Human)
Psionics
Psicrystal
Psychic Combat
Favored Enemy (Illithid)
Illithid Sense

*FEATS:*
Empowered Psicrystal (Free, Mind’s Eye)
Psychic Prodigy (+2 Con for psionic purposes, Tome and Blood)
Inner Strength
Talented
Trigger Power: Greater Concussion (DC:17, +7 to check)
Encode Stone
Craft Psionic Arms and Armor
Resculpt Mind
Fortify Power
Chain Link
Track

*SKILLS:* 
Autohypnosis (+13, 11 ranks); Concentration (+16, 10 ranks); Craft: Gemcutting (+2, 1 rank);  Disable Device (+5, 4 ranks); Knowledge: Illithids (+4, 3 ranks); Knowledge: Psionics (+8, 6 ranks); Open Lock (+5, 4 ranks); Profession: Miner (+2, 1 rank); Psicraft (+9, 8 ranks); Search (+7, 6 ranks); Spot (+7, 0 ranks, +5 bonus); Listen (+10, 3 ranks, +5 bonus); Hide (-7, 0 ranks, -8 Armor Check Penalty); Move Silently (-7, 0 ranks, -8 Armor Check Penalty), Remote Viewing (+9, 7 ranks), Stabilize Self (+4, 1 rank), Wilderness Lore (+9, 8 ranks)

*EQUIPMENT:* 
Longsword  +1, Power Storing 
Full Plate Armor +3 
Large Steel Shield +3 
Bracers of Health +2 
Masterwork Mighty (+3) Composite Shortbow
50 Charged Arrows +1 
50 Arrows
Dorje of Lesser body Adjustment (50) 
Power Stone: Schism x 4 
Power Stone: Suggestion x 2 
Power Stone: Remote Viewing 
Power Stone: Greater Concussion x 4 
Power Stone: Disable x 4 
Crystal Mask of Psionic Might (-1 to all PP costs)
Amulet of Perception (+5 Spot, +5 Listen)
Signet Ring
Belt Pouch x 3

*Treasure:*
1550 gp


*PSIONICS:*
*Power Points:* 68
*Psychic Combat Modes:* Psychic Crush, Mind Blast
*Psychic Defense Modes:* Empty Mind, Intellect Fortress, Tower of Iron Will
*Secondary Disciplines:* Telepathy & Clairsentience

*Displays:*
Psychokinetic Powers: A low humming sound.
Clairsentient Powers: Eyes glow green
Telepathic Powers: Everyone senses that they are being watched
Psychoportation Powers: Sound of glass breaking
Psychometabolism Powers: A wet cracking sound as the body disfigures or heals.
Metecreation Powers: Ectoplasm soaks or blankets the created object or effected area for a brief second.

*Talents:* _Free Uses: 14_
Far Hand
Daze  _(DC:+6)_
Missive
Inkling
Detect Psionics
Burst
Float
Elfsight

*1st Level Powers:* _Cost: 1 pp_
Matter Agitation _(DC:+7)_
Charm Person _(DC:+7)_
Control Object
Disable _(DC:+7)_
Sense Link

*2nd  Level Powers:* _Cost: 2 pp_
Control Air
Control Body _(DC:+8)_
Control Flames
Suggestion _(DC:+8)_

*3rd Level Powers:* _Cost: 4 pp_
Remote Viewing
Greater Concussion _(DC:+9)_
Schism

*4th Level Powers:* _Cost: 6 pp_
Telekinesis _(DC:+10)_
Mindwipe _(DC:+10)_



*BACKGROUND*

*Appearance:*
Age: 29
Height: 5’-10”
Weight: 175 lbs.
Hair: long and black in dreadlocks
Eyes: ice blue

Well muscled and graceful, Ashrem seemingly has no body fat. His time spent in slavery and practicing exotic conditioning exercises has developed his body to a level of health and fortitude that few ever achieve. His body, especially his back, is covered in numerous scars from his time as a slave. Also, there is a slave mark tattooed into the back of his neck. He wears his hair long to cover this.

Ashrem prefers dark clothing. He wears a suit of tight fitting magical full plate armor adorned with numerous crystalline runes and spikes that protects his body. Worn over his armor is a long black cloak with a deep hood. His long black hair stands out in contrast to his dark clothing and is usually kept in seemingly hundred of small thin braids. Ash carries a beautiful crystal curved sword forged with six small settings and one large one in the pommel. Ashrem’s power stones normally occupy these smaller settings and the larger one serves as the resting place of Tarsis, his sentient psicrystal.

Ashrem is actually good looking, however his lack of a normal childhood and his dependency on psionics make him seem distant and brooding. He never bothered to learn diplomacy when he could simply will the other person to agree with him.

*History:*

Born in the Duchy of Urnst, Ashrem Bayle’s first memory was of blood and carnage. At the age of but four summers, he became one of a dozen survivors of a drow raid on his hometown of Kalari Springs. Along with the other captives, Ashrem was taken into the underdark and sold into the service of a brood of mind flayers.

Serving under the lash of a harsh taskmaster, Ashrem spent his youth mining the cold stone of the underdark. However, at the age of twelve, he was taken by one of the more prominent illithids for study. Ashrem has little memory of this time for he often faded in and out of consciousness. His memories and perceptions distorted by rigorous psychic experimentation, Ashrem was finally returned to the mines.

Little did he know that he was being watched. The Illithid leader had managed to awaken the boy’s latent psychic potential. He had been returned to the other slaves in order for the illithids to watch his abilities naturally manifest. Unfortunately for the mind flayers, Ashrem was quicker to manifest his abilities than they imagined. Using his psychic abilities, Ashrem melted through his shackles and freed his fellow slaves. In the revolt, only he and a half dozen others managed to escape to the surface.

After his escape, Ash returned to the remains of what was once his home. There he found a dilapidated farmhouse and his family's remains. He buried his family and from his father's corpse he took a signet ring depicting a wolf with three eyes. The importance of the third eye was not lost on Ash who now believes his family had a strong psionic heritage. He wishes he knew how to contact anyone else in his family, but he has only a few very vague memories of his childhood before slavery.

Leaving his home behind, Ash traveled about and soon found himself in the Yeomanry region. There he lived on the streets and made his way as a petty thief. He learned to use his powers to bend the will of men so that they would be more than generous with their offers of charity. While most thieves were slick tongued and smooth, Ashrem refused to spend time developing those abilities. His psychic abilities made such tactics unnecessary in his eyes.

He lived this way for a two years before his abilities were discovered. A man by the name of Sorren recognized the youth’s abilities and gave him an ultimatum. He would not turn Ash over to the authorities, if he agreed to become Sorren’s pupil. Ashrem agreed and began a formal study of the “Unseen Way” under the strict tutelage of his new master. In his studies, Ash developed the ability to engage others in mental combat and learned a much about psionic theory and principles.

He had learned a great deal, but while very different than the mines of the underdark, he still resented being in a submissive position. After spending a year with his teacher, Ashrem has decided to move on. He does not know where he plans to go, but he craves adventure and the freedom of the road. He searches for knowledge and treasures so that one day he may create his own estate and forever be free.

*PSI-CRYSTAL:*

*Tarsis*
Hit Dice: 1 special (20hp)
Initiative +6
Speed: Varies
AC: 13 (-5 Dex, +8 Size); Hardness 15
Attacks: --
Damage: --
Face/Reach: Special
Special Attacks: Special
Special Qualities: Regenerate 2d4hp per day, Personality (Resolve, +2 Will)
Saves: Special
Abilities: Str: 1, Dex 0, Con -, Int 9, Wis 14, Cha 8
Skills: Special
Feats: --

Special Abilities: Sighted, Empathic Link, Self-Propulsion, Speak with Other Creatures, Lesser Channel Power, Hardened Crystal, Power Storing (Greater Concussion),


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 11, 2002)

*Still room?*

I would love to do a Psychic warrior.

I can have a character up in an hour.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Dec 12, 2002)

Jemal said:
			
		

> *EDIT: BTW, could you PLEASE post some actual stat rules, instead of "Choose your own stats"?
> It's not a good way to do business, IMHO.  It's too tempting to take lotsa high stats, but from an RP point of view, I want to take some low ones too.  Then there's the "Am I overpowered?  Am I Underpowered?" debate.  It just makes it so much simpler if we have actual rules to follow. *




Jemal, I appreciate your point of view, but I stand by my decision.  PbP is my testing ground for new ways of running a campaign, and in this campaign one of the things I am trying is a different way of assigning stats.  I will tell people if they are overpowered.  

Argent, you are first on the waiting list.  Everyone else has two days to post a character.

Current tally: archer psion, wizard, arcane trickster, and fighter/savant, druid or sorceror, and savant/slayer.


----------



## Victim (Dec 12, 2002)

Here's what I've got so far:

Sir Darian Almardean
Human male
Wizard 10(37845 XP +?)
Lawful Good

Specialization: Abjuration Barred: Illusion

STR 12 +1
DEX 8 -1
CON 14 +2
INT  20 +5 (24 +7)
WIS 13 +1
CHA  15 +2

Spd: 30
Initiative: -1

Attack +5, +6 melee, +4 ranged (+7 rapier)
Dmg: rapier: 1d6+1 18-20 
AC 9 (- 1 dex)
HP 51

F: +3 (+8)
R: +3 (+5)
W: +7 (+11)

Spell Focus: Transmutation, Martial Weapon Prof: rapier, Scribe Scroll, Craft Wonderous Item, Lace Spell: Holy, Spell Penetration, Lace Spell: Resistant, ?

Spellcraft 13 +20
Concentration 13 +15
Riding 3 +2
Scry 1 +8
Speak Language 2
Diplomacy 3 +5
Knowledge:
__Arcana 13 +20
__Nobility and royalty 3 +10
__History 3 +10
__Geography 3 +10 
__Psionics 1 +8
Psicraft 1 +8

Languages: Common, Celestial, Draconic, Auran, Terran, Elven, Dwarven

Spells Known:

Cantrips: tons

1: Endure Elements, Alarm, Protection from Evil, Shield, Mage Armor, Comprehend Languages, Detect Secret Doors, Identify, Charm Person, Sleep, Magic Missile, Erase, Message, Reduce*, Anavar's Anticipated Attack, Feather fall, Betray the Years, Resist Scrying, Spider Climb

2: Protection from Arrows, Glitterdust, Arcane Lock, Detect Thoughts, See Invisible, Rope Trick, Bull's Strength, Endurance, Knock, Daylight, Levitate

3: Dispel Magic, Protection from Elements, Slow*, Haste, Fly, Secret Page, Extended Charge, Force Blast, Fireball, Arcane Sight, Water Breathing, Greater Magic Weapon

4: Dimensional Anchor, Evard's Black Tentacles, Scrying, Confusion, Polymorph Other*, Minor Globe of Invulnerability, Strength to Strike, Chains of Vengeance, Gird the Warrior

5: Permanency, Teleport, Wall of Force, Quintelemental Blast, Dismissal, Sending, Energy Buffer, Prying Eyes
Spells per day:
0: 4 (DC 17)
1: 6+1 (DC 18)
2: 6+1 (DC 19)
3: 5+1 (DC 20)
4: 4+1 (DC 21)
5: 3+1 (DC 22)

+1 spells must be from abjuration
+2 DC for Transmutation spells
+2 DC against evil creatures
+2 to penetrate SR 

Stuff:

Spell workbook
Lots of extra spells 
Boccob's Blessed Book (full)
Robe of Resistance +3
Headband of Intellect +4
3x Pearl of Power 1
Pearl of Power 2
Vestments of Hygiene
Wand of Magic Missiles (7th level caster, 17 charges)

mw rapier
Light warhorse
Military Saddle
2 healing potions
50 ft rope
5 sunrod
5 tindertwig
Books from library [200 gp.]
2 captured spellbooks

Lots of Scrolls: spells are at the minimum caster level unless otherwise mentioned
0:
2 Detect Magic
2 Detect Poison

1:
2 Alarm (4)
2 Reduce (5)
4 Endure Elements
2 Detect Secret Doors
2 Spider Climb
2 Message
2 Comprehend Languages
4 Protection from Evil
1 Erase
8 Resist Scrying

2:
2 See Invisible
2 Glitterdust
2 Daylight
2 Knock
2 Rope Trick (8)
2 Levitate

3:
2 Protection from Elements
2 Water Breathing
1 Dispel Magic 
1 Fly

4:
2 Dimensional Anchor
1 Scrying
1 Charm Monster


5:
1 Dimissal
1 Teleport
1 Sending

other adventuring gear that would be a pain to write out

70 pp
70gp
18 sp
10 cp
+2747 GP

Appearence:

Sir Darian is a distinguished looking gentleman of slightly above average height.  His dark gray robes are trimmed with blue, and are cut of fine silk.  Each breast of his robes is adorned with a sigil, one for his noble house (a ship surronded by 2 lightning bolts), and the other is the rune for his mage's guild.  Darian avoids ostentation in dress - no honorable family flaunts its wealth with gaudy baubles.  Despite his ordinary grey eyes and brown hair, his refined and elegant mannerisms would set apart in a crowd.  His graceful movements are rather slow though, in order to conceal his clumsiness.

Background:  

Darian is a scion of the Almardean family of [city name], a thriving costal trading center.  As a child, he usually stood in the shadow of his elder brother, Edmure, who stood tall and athletic.  However, as they grew, Darian quickly proved to be far more adept in his studies and easily mastered knowledge of other noble houses and heraldic devices, geography, history, the best trade routes, and other skills that would enable him to better manage the family business.  With Darian's quick mind, he quickly became his father's favorite, and had additional training in courtly graces, riding and swordplay.  Edmure was expected to become a knight and advance the prestige of the family through might of arms and adventuring.

However, when Edmure was sheared (sent out on his own for a year to make his way in the world without the name or backing of his family), instead of adventuring, he proved himself a merchant of unusual savvy by working for the [merchant guild].  In fact, Stephaneos, patriarch of the Almardeans, was somewhat displeased because of the substancial advantage the contracts Edmure negociated gave to potential rivals.  So it fell upon Darian to advance the family's honor while Edmure increased its fortunes.


----------



## Keia (Dec 12, 2002)

Verra Grimson ('the Hawk')
Male Elven Nomad 10
Age: 95
Weight: 158 Lbs
Height: 5' 7"
Hair: Long curly brown
Eyes: Green

Alignment: Neutral
Xps: 45,000+ xps
Languages: Common, Elven, Draconic, Infernal

Attributes
Str 16 (+3) 
Dex 26 + 0 (+8) (28 for Psionics)
Con 14 (+2)
Int 14 (+2)
Wis 14 (+2)
Cha 10 (+0)

Initiative: +8 (+8 Dex)
Move: 60' Base (Boots of Striding)
Hit Points: 65
AC: 27 (+8 Dex, +6 Mithral Chain Shirt +2 of Grace, +1 Natural, +2 Deflection)
BAB: +5 (+8 to hit melee, +11 ranged)

Specifics:
Bow +17/+17 (+5 Base, +2 Bow, +8 Dex, +2 Competence, +1 w/in 30'+1 Arrow - 2 Rapid Shot)  
Damage: 1d8+1d4 (Psionic Shot)+1d6 (Cold)+1d6(Shock)+1 (Competence)+1 (w/in 30') +2 bows +1 Arrows + 3 (Str - varies) or 1d8+2d6+1d4+7

Saves: 
+8 Fort (+3 Base, +2 CON, +3 Resistance), 
+14 Ref (+3 Base, +8 DEX,  +3 Resistance), 
+12 Will (+7 Base, +2 WIS,  +3 Resistance)

Special Abilities:
Low Light Vision
Immune to Sleep
+2 Racial Save Bonus vs. Enchantment
+2 Racial Bonus to Listen, Spot, Search
Proficient with Rapier and Composite Longbow

Feats: Psionics Prodigy, Point Blank Shot, Rapid Shot, Precise Shot, Psionic Shot, Fell Shot, Craft Armors and Armor, Craft Universal Item

Skills:
Climb +5 (2 ranks)
Concentration +12 (10 ranks)
Craft: Bowyer +7 (5 ranks)
Craft: Armorer +7 (5 ranks)
Escape Artist +16 (8 ranks)
Intuit Direction +4 (2 ranks)
Jump +15 (2 ranks, +10 Competence)
Knowledge: Psionics +15 (13 ranks)
Listen: +4 (0 ranks, +2 racial)
Ride +10 (2 ranks)
Remote View +4 (2 ranks)
Psicraft +15 (13 ranks)
Search +15 (1 rank, +2 racial, +10 Competence)
Spot +19 (5 ranks, +2 racial, +10 Competence)
Use rope +10 (2 ranks)

Equipment:
Circlet of Psionic Might (Purchased 10,000gps - as the torc)
Third Eye Aware (Crafted 1/2 Cost, 160 xps)
Mithral Shirt +2 of Grace (Crafted 1/2 Cost, 160 xps)
--Grace (BoEM II - No dexterity penalty from Armor)
Amulet of Natural Armor +1 (Purchased)
Cloak of Resistance +3 (Crafted 1/2 Cost, 360 xps)
Bracers of Archery (Crafted 1/2 Cost, 204 xps)
Glove of Storing (Crafted 1/2 Cost, 88 xps)
Shocking Frosting Bow of the Grey Marches (Crafted 1/2 Cost, 1455 xps)
--Bow of the Grey Marches (BoEM II)  Added Shock and Frost for a total cost of the weapon of 36,375
Ring of Protection +2 (Purchased)
Ring of Counterspells [Holding a Negate Psionics]
Belt of Dexterity +4 (Crafted 1/2 Cost, 640 xps)
Quiver of Ehlonna (Crafted 1/2 Cost, 72 xps)
Boots of Striding and Springing  (Crafted 1/2 Cost, 100 xps)
Dorje of Inertial Barrier (5 charges)
Dorje of Darkvision (8 charges)
Dorje of See Invisible (8 charges)
Stone of Power Resistance (SR 24) (x2)
Tattoo of Combat Precognition
Tattoo of Know Location
Tattoo of Steadfast Gaze
Tattoo of Displacement (x2)

Rapier
Other Normal equipment
150 Arrows 
Gold remaining: 29gp 5 sp

PSIONICS
Power Points: 89
Psychic Combat Modes: Mind Blast, Ego Whip
Psychic Defenses: Empty Mind, Thought Shield, Tower of Iron Will

Displays:
Auditory (Au): A rustle of leaves, barely audible
Material (Ma): Excited molecules of water steam from item, looking like a dish fresh from the oven.
Mental (Me): A feeling of deja vu in those around him
Olfactory (Ol): The smell of ozone
Visual (Vi): Body seems to haze as from heat

Talents (Free Uses: 12)
Bolt
Burst
Catfall
Detect Psionics
Inkling
Missive
Prestidigitation (ITCK spells as powers)
Telempathic Projection

1st Level Powers
Call Weaponry
Spiderclimb
Empathic Transfer
Lesser Body Adjustement
Shield (ITCK spells as powers)

2nd Level Powers 
Animal Affinity
Knock
Claiaudience/Clairvoyance
Combat Prescience

3rd Level Powers
Haste (ITCK spells as powers)
Metaphysical Weapon
Time Hop (Will negs d20 +12)

4th Level Powers
Dimension Door
Fate of One

5th Level Powers
Teleport

Background:
Verra is a lonely man shunned from his people for the strange powers that he developed.  This rejection has mentally forced him to be self-sufficient (to the point of neurosis).  Case in point: Verra is hard pressed to use anything that isn't made by his own hand.  Things that he hasn't made (either by himself or with the assistance of others) he marks in some way before using (even coins).  He will sleep in his own bedroll, even at inns, and would only sleep on the bed if he spit on it or scuffed it in some way.

As his powers continued to develop, Verra discovers that his powers force him to be constantly moving (whether real or imagined).  Those who have come to know him well are insistent that he even moves while he is sleeping.

When Verra is ready to act in the day, he typically begins with Animal Affinities for both Strength and Constitution and Metaphysical Weaponing the batch of 50 arrows in his quiver.  His bow is kept strung and safe in his glove of storing.

[Updated to 10th, Editted for equipment purchases]


----------



## Jemal (Dec 12, 2002)

William
Male Human, Ftgr9
LG

STR: 22(+6)
DEX: 16(+3)
CON: 12(+1)
INT: 14(+2)
WIS: 14(+2)
CHA: 12(+1)

Speed: 40'

Saves: FORT: +9 REF: +8 WILL: +7
HP: 83
Init: +3
AC: 23 (+10 armour, +3 dex, +1 feat)
Armor: MW Red Dragonscale(+10 AC, max dex +3, -3 Check Penalty, Med. armor,
30 Lbs, Fire Resist 10)

B.A.B: +9/4
Attacks: 
+17/17/12/12, 1d6+10 damage; 2X +2 Light Maces
OR
+17/12, 1d8+7 damage; +1 magic Mty Comp L.Bow(+4 str)
Ammunition: 50 +1 Arrows

Feats: W.focus(L.Mace), Ambidexterity, Quick Draw, W.Specialization(L.Mace), Improved 
W.Focus(L.Mace), Two Weapon Fighting, Improved Two Weapon Fighting, Off-hand Weapon Expert, 
W.Focus(Mty comp L.Bow)

Gear: Gauntlets of Ogre Strength(+2 str), Boots of Striding and Springing, Ring of Sustenance, 
Bag of Holding Type1, 1 Everburning Torch, Bracers of Archery, 50 +1 Arrows, Quiver of Ehlonna, 
Cloak of Resistance+2, 2 Javelins of Lightning, 2 Potions of heroism, 10 Potions of Cure Light 
Wounds, 100 feet silk rope, 213 GP


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 12, 2002)

GruTheWanderer said:
			
		

> *
> Argent, you are first on the waiting list.  Everyone else has two days to post a character.
> 
> Current tally: archer psion, wizard, arcane trickster, and fighter/savant, druid or sorceror, and savant/slayer. *




Well my choice is obvious. Cleric is what I'll play if I'm needed.


----------



## Lambent10 (Dec 12, 2002)

Lysander
Human
4th level Psion (Savant)/5th level Metamind (variant)
Alignment: Neutral Good

ABILITIES
Str: 13 (+1)
Dex: 15 (+2)
Con: 20 (+5) (22/+6)
Int: 15 (+2)
Wis: 13 (+1)
Cha: 14 (+2)

SAVING THROWS
Fortitude: +9
Reflex: +4
Will: +9

COMBAT
Hit Points: 72
Initiative: +2
Base Attack Bonus: +4
Armor Class: 19 (10 base, +2 Dex, +7 studded leather +4)

Attacks:
+5 melee (teleporting shortspear +1)(BAB +4, +1 Str, -1 Armor Check Penalty +1 magic)
+5 ranged (teleporting shortspear +1) (BAB +4, +1 Dex, -1 Armor Check Penalty +1 magic)

SPECIAL ABILITIES
Bonus Feat (Human)
Bonus Skills (Human)
Psicrystal
Psychic Combat

FEATS
Inner Strength 
Combat Manifestation
Fortify Power
Psychic Prodigy (+2 con for psionics)
Craft Dorje
(Empowered Psicrystal)

SKILLS (include armor check penalty)
Autohypnosis +6 (5 ranks), Concentration +17 (12 ranks), Disable Device +13 (11 ranks), Knowledge (psionics) +14 (12 ranks), Open Lock +5 (4 ranks), Psicraft +14 (12 ranks), Remote View +14 (12 ranks), Search +8 (6.5 ranks), Spot +7 (6 ranks)

EQUIPMENT
+4 studded leather armor
dorje of body adjustment (crafted)
dorje of invisibility (crafted)
+1 teleporting shortspear
power stone of time hop x2
power stone of displacement x2
power stone of see invisibility x2

Money:
40000gp
-16175 studded leather +4
-8600 teleporting shortspear +1
-2250 dorje of body adjustment
-2250 dorje of invisibility
-650 power stone of time hop x2
-650 power stone of displacement x2
-650 power stone of see invisibility x2
-150 power stone of body adjustment (used for dorje)
-150 power stone of invisibility (used for dorje)
----------------
8475gp

XP:
40000
-90 dorje of body adjustment
-90 dorje of invisibility
+800 party wipeout encounter
----------------------
40620

PSIONICS
Power Points: 62
Psychic Combat Modes: Mind Blast, Psychic Crush, Ego Whip
Psychic Defenses: Empty Mind, Mental Barrier

Displays:
Auditory (Au): A deep reverberation, barely audible
Material (Ma): A light fog emanating from both hands
Mental (Me): A mental hiss for those nearby
Olfactory (Ol): The smell of ozone
Visual (Vi): Eyes become silver light

Talents (Free Uses: 12)
Burst
Daze
Elfsight
Far Hand
Inkling
Missive

1st Level Powers (Free Uses: 3)
Control Object
Stomp
Hear Light
Empathic Transfer

2nd Level Powers (Free Uses: 3)
Ectoplasmic Cocoon
Recall Pain
Levitate
Detect Thoughts

3rd Level Powers
Remote Viewing
Greater Concussion
Dimensional Slide

4th Level Powers
Mindwipe
Telekinesis

PSICRYSTAL
Int: 10
Hardness: 18
Fragment: Hero (+2 Fortitude)

Abilities:
Sighted, telepathic link, speak with other creatures, power storing (stomp), greater self-propulsion , hardened crystal

[being edited as game progresses]


----------



## Victim (Dec 13, 2002)

From Tome and Blood:
Arcane Sight
Divination
3
V, S
1 action
Personal
1 minute/level

This spell makes your eyes glow blue and allows you to see magical auras within 120 ft of you.  The effect is similar to detect magic but works much more quickly.

You know the number of auras within your sight, and the strength and location of each aura.  An aura's school and strength depend on a spell's functioning level  or an item's caster level, as noted in the description of the detect magic spell (see page 193 of the Player's Handbook).  

If you spend a full round action scrutinizing a creature within 120 feet of you, you can determine if it has any spellcasting or spell like abilities, whether they are arcane or divine (spell like abilities register as arcane) and the strength of the most powerful ability the creature currently has available for use.  In some cases, the spell may give a deceptively low reading, such a when you use it on a spellcaster who has used up most of her daily spell limit.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Dec 13, 2002)

Hey Everyone,

Looks good so far.  Three psions, one fighter, one wizard, one rogue on the way (Uriel).

Argent, why don't you go ahead and make a cleric.  I'll adjust the encounters appropriately.

Derek


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 13, 2002)

*One Cleric coming up!*

Rex Humana
9th Level Cleric of Pelor (Sun and Healing)
Neutral good. Human, 6’2”, 200 lbs, Blond/blue, Age: 29
Str: 16/20, Dex: 10, Con: 11, Int: 14, Wis: 18, Cha: 19
Hits: 36, AC:20 (breastplate +7, shield +3)

BAB: +6/+1, Fort: +6, Ref +3, Will: +10
Turn Undead 7x per day

Skills
Heal: 12 (+16)
Concentration: 12 (+12)
Knowledge: religion: 12 (+14)
Diplomacy: 12 (+18)

Feats:
Leadership (no cohorts as of yet)
Skill Focus: Diplomacy
Improved Initiative
Spell Penetration
Weapon Focus: Heavy Mace

Languages:
Common
Celestial
Abysmal

Special items:
Adamantium Breastplate (5,350gp)
Adamantium Shield (2,170gp)
+2 Heavy Mace (8,312gp)
Belt of Giant Strength +4 (16,000gp)
Necklace of Fireballs type 4 (5,400gp)
Wand of cure light wounds (750gp)
Total cost = 39,080.
Rest spent on ordinary adventurer gear.
Spells when I have had a chance to check a few source books.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Dec 13, 2002)

Lambent 10 ->

I think you might want to look at your character a bit more.

You are a Savent / Metamind

I am a Savant / Slayer

I have better combat abilities, better hit points, better saves, and more power points.

Also, we have 11 powers that are exactly the same. Of particular note, we have the exact same two 4th level powers.

If you are really set on this character, just let me know and I'll make some changes. I just don't like having characters that are so similar.

Seriously, if you like that character, its no problem. I have a concept for a Soulknife that I wouldn't mind trying.


----------



## Victim (Dec 14, 2002)

Heck, we can also use our variety of item creation feats to better effect.  It would be easy for we casters to create items for the Jemal's character, and, with a cleric, I could make my own headband and save lots of gold.

I plan on adding some background later on tonight.


----------



## Uriel (Dec 14, 2002)

Sorry for the delay.
Here's my Character (please look him over Gru)
I'll refine him with minor equipment etc... tomorrow whe I get off fo work.

Bellus Nimblenock

Gnome Rogue 3/Fighter 1/Ranger 1/Thief-Acrobat 4

Align: NG Male Gnome, Age 87 3'5", 78 pounds, light blond hair (short and spiky), pale blue eyes.
Gladiatorial Slave Background

STR 14 (+2)
DEX 18 (+4)
CON 16 (+3)
INT 18 (+4)
WIS 16 (+3)
CHA 13 (+1)

HP 82
AC: Full 19/15 Flat/14 Touch

Base:	+7
Fort:	+9
Reflex:	+11
Will:	+5
Init:	+8
Move:	20'

Scent	Weapon Finesse: Kukri	Improved Initiative	Imp 2 Weapon Fighting
Fav Enemy: Aberrations	Two-Weapon Fighting	Ambidexterity	Tracking
(Gl) Ex :Kukri	(Gl) Ex Net	(Gl) Ex: Hooked Hammer	Improved Trip (T-A)
Kip Up	Unbounded Leap	Fast Balance	Improved Evasion (T-A)
Defensive Fighting Bonus	Slow Fall (20')	Sneak Attack +3D6	Evasion
Uncanny Dodge Dex/ AC	Small +1 AC	Small +1 Attacks	Low Light Vision
Dancing Lights 1/Day	Ghost Sounds 1/Day	Prestidigitation 1/Day	+4 Dodge vs. Giants
Speak with Burrowing Mammals
+1 vs. Goblinoids and Kobolds


Spot +14	Wilderness Lore +6	Decipher Script +6	Open Locks +21
Listen +16	Appraise +6	Craft-Jeweler  +5	Disarm Device +21
Search +14	Move Silently +21	Escape Artist +9	Use Rope  +8
Balance +16	Hide +25	Climb +14	Use Magic Device +12
Tumble +21	Jump +19	Intimidate +4	Bluff +5

Speaks: Common, Gnome, Draconic, Elvish,Goblin,Giant. 

Kukri	+13/8	1D4+3	15+/X2		
Kukri two wpn fighting	+11/6 X2	1D4+3/+1	""		
Short Comp Bow	+14/9	1D6+2	20/X3		
Net	+10/5	1D4+2	19+/X2		
Dagger	+10/5 12/7 th.	1D4+2	19+/X2		
Gnome Hooked Hammer	+11/6	1D6+2/X3 hammer	1D4+2/X4 Pick		

2 +1 Keen Kukris (16,000)	
+1 Mighty (+2Str) Short Composite Bow (525)
Tools of the Master (+10 Open Locks &Disarm Device) 4000	
Vest of the Acrobat (+5 Tumble, Jump,) 2000
Elven Cloak (2,000)	
Headband of the Senses +5 Spot, Listen 2000
Elven Boots (2,000)	
Mithril Chain (1,100) 
Ring of Arcane Insight( +10 Use Magic Device) 2,000	Wand Cat's Grace-10 Charges  900GP
Wand Cure Light Wounds 1D8+1 -30 charges 450	Wand Levitate-10  Charges 150
Wand True Strike -15 Charges 300	
Wand Spider Climb 10 Charges 150
Hat of Disguise 2000	Net
20 Master Worked Arrows 140	
MW Gnome Battle Pick 300
Heward's Handy Haversack 2000	
Brooch of Resistance +1 1000
Grapnel and 100' of Silk Rope
extra set thieves tools


60 GP

"Bellus Nimblenock gerw up in the City of Halstrud,having grown up as an orphan 
serving as a 'gopher' in the Gladiatorial Arena of that city. There, unlike most (who were forced against their will), the young Gnome eventually joined the ring, as the thought of fighting Beasts and Monsters thrilled him to no end. Training especially in the combatting of Abberations, Bellus used his acrobatic skills to augument his fighting prowess (earning the favor of at least 2 Nobles, and making a small fortune betting on himself. While in the Arena, Bellus helped in the escape of at least 4 Slaves, feeling that nobody should be kept against their will (yet wondering why they would want to leave suck an exciting life) One beneficiery of Bellus Aid was a Lizardman named Verakka,who thanked the Gnome by teaching him Draconic, the ancient language of the oldest of Beings on the planet.Eventually, Bellus did tire of the Arena, seeing the outside World as an even bigger Arena to show his prowess in. SO, taking his leave, Bellus Nimblenock left the Grand Arena of Halstrud the only Gladiator ever to enter and exit of his own Free Will."


OoC:I tied Bellus to my character in your Banewarrens game, gru. Hope you don't mind, I just thought it would be cool, if not really meaning much.

Let me know if he is OK


----------



## Jemal (Dec 14, 2002)

Victim said:
			
		

> *Heck, we can also use our variety of item creation feats to better effect.  It would be easy for we casters to create items for the Jemal's character, and, with a cleric, I could make my own headband and save lots of gold.
> *




Yes, the making of items for this "Jemal's character" is a VERY VERY good idea.  I suggest you pursue it.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 14, 2002)

Victim said:
			
		

> *Heck, we can also use our variety of item creation feats to better effect.  It would be easy for we casters to create items for the Jemal's character, and, with a cleric, I could make my own headband and save lots of gold.
> 
> I plan on adding some background later on tonight. *




"ahem... As you will notice from my resume, Rex Humana: Servent of the Sun God Pelor does NOT make magic items. I also don't do windows. And expect every Saturday off. Thank you."
(besides who do you think would have been paying the XP cost? Santa?)


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 14, 2002)

*Rex's bio.*

Rex Humana: Servant of Pelor.

Rex was raised in a monastery. He has no idea who his parents are or were. Like many abandoned kids he grew up thinking that he was a prince in exile and that at any moment in a far off empire his parents had regained their throne and would send for their crown prince. In Rex’s case this never happened, but the idea of courts and ruler-ship never really left him. Even as he out grew his fantasy he strove to become a diplomat.
Rex is an accomplished warrior and has excellent leadership skills. He is also an accomplished Healer. 
One day Rex will be called upon to start a church of Pelor in some far off land and then his strengths will make him the “king” that he was always meant to be.

Personality: He can be haughty at times. Rex is a very passionate man and has no issues with celibacy or chastity. He has been searching for a wife of equal stature to himself. Rex is devoted to his friends and will watch everyone’s backs even if they don’t want his help. 
Rex seems to be under the impression that the adventuring group he is a part of will stay with him when he starts his church and be his “royal court”. Rex has a hard time saying no to his friends.
Appearence: Rex is 6'3" tall and 185 pounds. light blond (can we say sunkissed) hair and sky blue eyes. He has a dazeling smile and is a beautiful inside as out. He dresses in very nice robes most of the time but has no problem getting down and dirty for Pelor.


----------



## Victim (Dec 14, 2002)

Argent said:
			
		

> *
> 
> "ahem... As you will notice from my resume, Rex Humana: Servent of the Sun God Pelor does NOT make magic items. I also don't do windows. And expect every Saturday off. Thank you."
> (besides who do you think would have been paying the XP cost? Santa?)  *




Darian would pay the XP because he's the one with the feat and hence the one actually making an item.  All Rex would need to do is provide assistance for the required spell: commune.  Legend Lore is too high level, so I can't make it myself yet.

Besides, I could help you with some items too.  For example, Wings of Flying have been errated to cost 22 000, not 5.5k, so you need to save money someplace.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 14, 2002)

Victim said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Darian would pay the XP because he's the one with the feat and hence the one actually making an item.  All Rex would need to do is provide assistance for the required spell: commune.  Legend Lore is too high level, so I can't make it myself yet.
> 
> Besides, I could help you with some items too.  For example, Wings of Flying have been errated to cost 22 000, not 5.5k, so you need to save money someplace. *




Help you to make an item. Absolutely. Rex would love to. BTW.. thanks for the clue in about the wings. will see what can be done. Where do you find Errata anyway?

Just bought a Necklace of Fireballs type 4 instead of the wings.


----------



## Victim (Dec 15, 2002)

Here's the errata page.  Some of the older stuff is in the sidebar on the right.

http://www.wizards.com/dnd/article1.asp?x=dnd/er/errata,3


----------



## Lambent10 (Dec 15, 2002)

Would you mind making the soulknife? I'm kind of interested in playing this guy; never done a pure psion before.

The main reason your numbers are better is because of better choices in gear allocation and because you gave yourself better stats; I'll switch mine over to approximately the point-buy everyone else is using, in a bit. Where does the Crystal Mask of Psionic Might come from, and what's the market price? ITCK? I don't own that sourcebook, so I'm missing a bunch of the stuff you have, like secondary disciplines.

Make your own displays, Keia, them's mine! 

I can also help if anyone able to use them wants a dorje of one of my powers, or of a power stone one of us will pay for.


----------



## Victim (Dec 15, 2002)

I've added the first part of my background.

I've adjusted my GP and XP counts too, since, with Rex's assistance, I can create my own Headband.  I plan on making a bunch of scrolls and aquiring some spells that I forgot the first time around.

If anyone thinks I should have a certain spell, or wants me to craft an item, let me know.  I don't want to drop my XP too much, but I can help with a few more things.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Dec 15, 2002)

Thanks for working on the characters.  I'll go over them in more detail this afternoon.  Got hit hard by a cold this weekend.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 15, 2002)

"Young man. Rex Humana says you should stay in bed and get lots of fluids. Oh and don't forget your vitamin C They're like concentrated bits of Pelor's sweat." Says Rex to The gods.
(If no one has noticed by now, Rex sometimes refers to himself in 3rd person.)


----------



## Uriel (Dec 15, 2002)

Argent:"Young man. Rex Humana says you should stay in bed and get lots of fluids. Oh
                         and don't forget your vitamin C They're like concentrated bits of Pelor's sweat."

hehe...My friend Robin and I are gym buddies as well as fellow gamers.In the campaign I was running last year, he played a Cleric of Kord.In the gym, we'd yell 'Do it for Kord,man!!!'which caused quite a stir, as nobody else knew what in the Hells we were talking about. Robin would say things like 'C'mon Brother, just one more Curl for Kord, C'Mon! One more!' in my face (marine-sgt-like) which almost made me drop a really heavy bar with attending weights on myself on more than one occassion from laughing. And the sports drinks...he'd ask for 'Kord's Necter,please...' at the counter...


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 15, 2002)

Uriel_fire_of_Heaven said:
			
		

> *Argent:"Young man. Rex Humana says you should stay in bed and get lots of fluids. Oh
> and don't forget your vitamin C They're like concentrated bits of Pelor's sweat."
> 
> hehe...My friend Robin and I are gym buddies as well as fellow gamers.In the campaign I was running last year, he played a Cleric of Kord.In the gym, we'd yell 'Do it for Kord,man!!!'which caused quite a stir, as nobody else knew what in the Hells we were talking about. Robin would say things like 'C'mon Brother, just one more Curl for Kord, C'Mon! One more!' in my face (marine-sgt-like) which almost made me drop a really heavy bar with attending weights on myself on more than one occassion from laughing. And the sports drinks...he'd ask for 'Kord's Necter,please...' at the counter... *



That's funny. Has your friend gotten help since then? LOL


----------



## Uriel (Dec 15, 2002)

There is NO helping that guy...I'm trying to get him (and another friend) to start gaming here. He might do so, after the Holidays...Kord save us all.


----------



## Keia (Dec 15, 2002)

Lambert10:  Sorry 'bout that, I copies some format but didn't change all of the effects.  My bad.  But I'm keeping the ozone, it goes with the concept too well. 


I am just about flat broke or I would help out on items as well.  Unless someone wants to pay me for making something. 

Keia


----------



## JohnClark (Dec 16, 2002)

If you're still looking for one I'd love to play a Gnome Sorcerer.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Dec 16, 2002)

*Looks like I'm going with the Soul-Knife....*

 *Ashrem Bayle*
* Human*
*1st level Ranger / 5th level Psion (Savant) / 1st Level Slayer / 2nd Level Soulknife*
*Alignment: Lawful Neutral *
*Experience:* 39,620

*ABILITIES*
*Str:*	14 (+2)
*Dex:*	20 (+5) _(+2 Bracers)_
*Con:*	20 (+5) _(+2 from Character Levels)_
*Int:*	12 (+1) 
*Wis:*	14 (+2)
*Cha:*	 8 (-1)

*SAVING THROWS*
*Fortitude:*	+8
*Reflex:*	+9
*Will:*	+8

*COMBAT*
*Hit Points:*  84
*Initiative:*  +5
*Movement:* 60’
*Base Attack Bonus:*  +5
*Armor Class:* +24/25*  (Base 10, Dexterity +5, Armor +6, Buckler +3, *+1 Dodge Feat)

*Attacks*:
Soul-Blade +1 - +11 Att, 1d6+3 Dmg
Dual Wielded Soul-Blades +1 - +9/+8 Att, 1d6+3/1d6+2
Thrown Soul-Blade +1 - +11 Att, 1d6+3 Dmg

*SPECIAL ABILITIES:*
Bonus Feat (Human)
Bonus Skills (Human)
Psionics
Psicrystal
Psychic Combat
Ranger Bonus Feats
Track Bonus Feat
Favored Enemy: Illithids _(+2 to Attack, Bluff, Listen, Sense Motive, Spot, & Wilderness Lore)_
Illithid Sense 60’
Mind Blade
Sneak Attack, +1d6
Imbed Power
Throw Mindblade

*FEATS:*
Empowered Psicrystal (Free, Mind’s Eye)
Track
Two-Weapon fighting
Ambidexterity
Dodge
Mobility
Resculpt Mind
Spring Attack
Weapon Finesse: Soul-Knife
Expert Tactician
Scribe Tattoo
Craft Dorje


*SKILLS:* 
Autohypnosis 	(+8, 6 ranks); Climb (+3, 1 rank); Concentration (+9, 4 ranks); Craft - Gem Cutting (+3, 1 rank); Disable Device (+8, 3 ranks); Hide (+25, 5 ranks, +15 Bonus); Knowledge - Nature (+2, 1 rank); Knowledge - Illithid Lore (+4, 3 ranks); Knowledge - Psionics (+5, 4 ranks); Listen (+4, 2 ranks); Move Silently (+20, 5 ranks, +10 bonus); Open Locks (+8, 3 ranks); Pick Pockets (+7, 2 ranks); Psicraft (+6, 4 ranks); Search (+6, 4 ranks); Sense Motive (+8, 6 ranks); Spot (+7, 5 ranks); Stabilize Self (+6, 1 rank); Tumbling (+12, 6 ranks); Use Rope (+6, 1 ranks); Wilderness Lore (+6, 4 ranks)


*EQUIPMENT:* 
Crystal Mask of Psionic Might _(Same as Torc)_
Skin of the Chameleon 
Boots of Leaping and Springing
Mithral Chain Shirt, Silent Moves +2
Bracers of Dexterity +2
Buckler +2
Dorje: Lesser Body Adjustment (50)
Dorje: Schism (50) 
Dorje: Hustle (50) 
Tattoo: Spider Climb x 4 
Tattoo: Clairaudience / Clairvoyance x 4 
Tattoo: Schism x 2 

*Treasure:*
250 gp


*PSIONICS:*
*Power Points:* 41
*Psychic Combat Modes:* Psychic Crush, Mind Blast
*Psychic Defense Modes:* Empty Mind, Intellect Fortress, Tower of Iron Will
*Secondary Disciplines:* Telepathy & Clairsentience

*Displays:*
Psychokinetic Powers: A low humming sound.
Clairsentient Powers: Eyes glow green
Telepathic Powers: Everyone senses that they are being watched
Psychoportation Powers: Sound of glass breaking
Psychometabolism Powers: A wet cracking sound as the body disfigures or heals.
Metecreation Powers: Ectoplasm soaks or blankets the created object or effected area for a brief second.

*Talents:* _Free Uses: 14_
Missive
Burst
Far hand
Elf Sight
Inkling
Detect Psionics/Magic
Daze

*1st Level Powers:* _Cost: 1 pp_
Matter Agitation
Sense Link
Charm Person
Spider Climb
Control Object

*2nd  Level Powers:* _Cost: 2 pp_
Control Body
Suggestion
Clairaudience / Clairvoyance

*3rd Level Powers:* _Cost: 4 pp_
Greater Concussion
Crisis of Breath


*BACKGROUND*

*Appearance:*
Age: 29
Height: 5’-10”
Weight: 175 lbs.
Hair: long and black in dreadlocks
Eyes: ice blue

Well muscled and graceful, Ashrem seemingly has no body fat. His time spent in slavery and practicing exotic conditioning exercises has developed his body to a level of health and fortitude that few ever achieve. His body, especially his back, is covered in numerous scars from his time as a slave. Also, there is a slave mark tattooed into the back of his neck and several psionic tattoos usually cover his arms, neck, and back. He wears his hair long to cover the illithid’s slave mark. On his face he wears a smoke grey crystal mask in which an emerald is set in the forehead. Ashrem’s weapon of choice is a psychic blade created entirely by his own mental energies. The blade manifests itself as a semi transparent wakazashi forged of boiling green ectoplasm. However, when thrown, the blade morphs into a spinning disk-like bladed object.

Ashrem prefers dark clothing. He wears a suit of tight fitting black leather clothes over which he wears a black mithral chain shirt adorned with numerous crystalline runes. Worn over his armor is a long black cloak with a deep hood. His long black hair hangs to about the middle of his back, and is usually kept in seemingly hundreds of small thin braids. 

Ashrem is actually a physically attractive person, however his lack of a normal childhood and his dependency on psionics make him seem distant and brooding. He never bothered to learn diplomacy when he could simply will the other person to agree with him.

*History:*

Born in the Duchy of Urnst, Ashrem Bayle’s first memory was of blood and carnage. At the age of but four summers, he became one of a dozen survivors of a drow raid on his hometown of Kalari Springs. Along with the other captives, Ashrem was taken into the underdark and sold into the service of a brood of mind flayers.

Serving under the lash of a harsh taskmaster, Ashrem spent his youth mining the cold stone of the underdark. However, at the age of twelve, he was taken by one of the more prominent illithids for study. Ashrem has little memory of this time for he often faded in and out of consciousness. His memories and perceptions distorted by rigorous psychic experimentation, Ashrem was finally returned to the mines.

Little did he know that he was being watched. The Illithid leader had managed to awaken the boy’s latent psychic potential. He had been returned to the other slaves in order for the illithids to watch his abilities naturally manifest. Unfortunately for the mind flayers, Ashrem was quicker to manifest his abilities than they imagined. Using his psychic abilities, Ashrem melted through his shackles and freed his fellow slaves. In the revolt, only he and a half dozen others managed to escape to the surface.

After his escape, Ash returned to the remains of what was once his home. There he found a dilapidated farmhouse and his family's remains. He buried his family and from his father's corpse he took a signet ring depicting a wolf with three eyes. The importance of the third eye was not lost on Ash who now believes his family had a strong psionic heritage. He wishes he knew how to contact anyone else in his family, but he has only a few very vague memories of his childhood before slavery.

Leaving his home behind, Ash traveled about and soon found himself in the Yeomanry region. There he lived on the streets and made his way as a petty thief. He learned to use his powers to bend the will of men so that they would be more than generous with their offers of charity. While most thieves were slick tongued and smooth, Ashrem refused to spend time developing those abilities. His psychic abilities made such tactics unnecessary in his eyes.

He lived this way for a two years before his abilities were discovered. A man by the name of Sorren recognized the youth’s abilities and gave him an ultimatum. He would not turn Ash over to the authorities, if he agreed to become Sorren’s pupil. Ashrem agreed and began a formal study of the “Unseen Way” under the strict tutelage of his new master. In his studies, Ash developed the ability to engage others in mental combat and learned a much about psionic theory and principles.

He had learned a great deal, but while very different than the mines of the underdark, he still resented being in a submissive position. After spending a year with his teacher, Ashrem has decided to move on. He does not know where he plans to go, but he craves adventure and the freedom of the road. He searches for knowledge and treasures so that one day he may create his own estate and forever be free. 

During his travels, he makes it a point to hunt down and eliminate psionic threats. Specifically, Ashrem will go out of his way to hunt down and kill any mind flayer’s he comes across. He has a deep hatred for their kind, and would be more than happy to rid the world of their entire race.

*PSI-CRYSTAL:*

*Tarsis*
Hit Dice: 1 special (20hp)
Initiative +6
Speed: Varies
AC: 13 (-5 Dex, +8 Size); Hardness 15
Attacks: --
Damage: --
Face/Reach: Special
Special Attacks: Special
Special Qualities: Regenerate 2d4hp per day, Personality (Resolve, +2 Will)
Saves: Special
Abilities: Str: 1, Dex 0, Con -, Int 9, Wis 14, Cha 8
Skills: Special
Feats: --

Special Abilities: Sighted, Empathic Link, Self-Propulsion, Speak with Other Creatures, Lesser Channel Power, Hardened Crystal, Power Storing (Greater Concussion),


----------



## Victim (Dec 19, 2002)

I've added some new spells and a bunch of scrolls.  I think I'm ready to roll.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 19, 2002)

Yep. Not to be pushy but I'm ready too.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Dec 19, 2002)

I think I'm going to back out of this one. It is starting to look dead, and I'm already in too many as it is.

Have fun guys.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Dec 20, 2002)

My apologies for the long delay.  It was easier to jump right into my Banewarrens adventure than it is with this one.  Partly it is the module design and partly it is the level of the characters.  

Anyway, let's get started.  With Ashrem out, we have six characters (which was the original goal).

Darian (wizard)
Verra (nomad)
UnNamed (fighter)
Lysander (savant/metamind)
Rex (cleric)
Bellus (rogue/fighter/ranger/thief-acrobat)

Here's the game thread: http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=34372


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 20, 2002)

I just posted. I'm glad this is starting... I want to play Rex.


----------



## Lambent10 (Dec 20, 2002)

Moving, moving.

Incidentally, is anyone interested in taking this game at least once or twice to IRC? Maybe just as a test run, now that the holidays have rolled around and a lot of us are free from work or school for the next couple weeks.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Dec 20, 2002)

I'll withhold judgement until everyone else chimes in.  The tricky part is the time zone difference (I'm in Tokyo), although there is some overlap in my morning and your evenings.


----------



## Keia (Dec 21, 2002)

I foresee difficulties in getting everyone together at the same time for IRC.  Not that I have problems with it per see, but my schedule is rather filled and I'm certain others are as well.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 21, 2002)

Techno dummy that I am, I have never been able to figure out IRC.


----------



## Victim (Dec 23, 2002)

While on break, I spend less time on the computer.  Not only do I have to share, I also find that family concerns consume more time than my schoolwork.  My posting rate will be reduced for the next few weeks.  Sorry.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jan 5, 2003)

Happy New Year, Everyone.

I have been slacking this holiday, and I apologize for not setting a restart date in advance.  I will resume the game within 24 hours.


----------



## Victim (Jan 7, 2003)

Since we're supposed to have worked together before, we ought to figure out how we handle splitting up buffs, and what we're about in a fight.

If curious as to how Lysander got a 22 Con as a human with no items that I noticed boosting it.  Does he need an Endurance or not?  I assume that Rex and Darian can boost their own stats, if need be.  William has +2 from an item, making a Bull's Strength a rather poor choice.

Verra and Rex each have ways of making weapons +3.  Of our main combatants, I assume Verra will zap his own stuff, or at least his own arrows.  Rex has a +2 weapon, Bellus has +1 weapons, and William has +2 weapons.

Verra and Darian have Haste.  Since Verra doesn't have to worry about preparing enough Hastes in advance, I reccomend that you talk to him for all your Haste needs.    Actually, our fighter types use 2 weapons, so extra attack isn't that much of an advantage if battle is already joined.  However, if they have to close, they'll be much less effective without haste in the first round, since they need full attack actions.  I think it's usually good to haste clerics too, since they can bash people and cast spells at the same time that way.  

Darian is capable of casting Gird the Warrior, which adds a +10 armor bonus to AC and a +4 enhancement bonus to attack and damage.  Since Bellus has light armor, and weak weapons, I think this spell would help him the most.


----------



## Lambent10 (Jan 7, 2003)

Actually, you're right - he shouldn't have stats like that. However, after I'd finished creating him with far lower stats, Ashrem commented how much less effective combat-wise my character was compared to his, and I said that was mostly because my stats were lower. No one objected when I asked, so I bumped my stats to about the point-buy being used. I'd be fine with lowering them, of course, if anyone thinks it throws the game off.

Anyway...I'm not going to need buffs for the most part, beyond haste. Lysander will do perfectly fine with psionics alone in combat, so it would be better to use slots for others who would benefit more.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jan 8, 2003)

I'd prefer you drop Lysander's Con to 20, as the max you could have as a starting human is 18.  That shouldn't affect your character too much.


----------



## Lambent10 (Jan 8, 2003)

Done


----------



## Hammerhead (Jan 16, 2003)

Hello folks. I inquired with GruTheWanderer, and I am going to join the group. Given the loss of your fighter, I'll fill in with an incredibly cheesy tank. Currently, I'm considering:

Male Human Rgr1 Ftr2 Pal2 Devoted Defender 3 using a either a spiked chain or a sword and shield with Shield Expert.


----------



## Hammerhead (Jan 16, 2003)

Since the Devoted Defender isn't core, I'll post it here.

*Devoted Defender *

HD d12

Requirements:
BAB +5
Weapon Focus (any), Alertness
Search 4, Spot 4, Sense Motive 4

Skills: Climb, Innuendo, Jump, LIsten, Profession, Sense Motive, Search, Spot

2+ Int Modifier

BAB: +1 per level
Saves: Good Reflex and Fortitude, Poor Will

Features: 
AC Bonus: The Devoted Defender gains a dodge bonus to his AC. This is equal to his class level divided by 2 (min 1).

Harms Way: At 1st level, the DD can switch places with a charge under attack if within 5 feet, before the attack is made. You are attacked instead of the charge.

Defensive Strike: At 2nd level, the DD can make an AoO against any opponent who attacks his charge in melee. He gains a +1 bonus to this attack for every 2 levels after 2nd.

Deflect Attack: At 3rd level, the DD can attempt to parry a melee attack against his charge, if he is within 5 feet and holding a melee weapon or shield. Once per round when his charge would normally be hit by an attack, the DD can make an opposed attack roll. If successful, the attack is deflected. the DD gains a competence bonus to this attack roll for every 2 levels after 3rd.

Finally, for a feat I may to use, Shield Expert: Prereq BAB +3, Shield Prof.

When making an off-hand attack with your shield, you retain the Shield's AC bonus for that round. 

Is my character concept acceptable?


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jan 16, 2003)

It sounds like a good choice to me.  I've even got a specific charge in mind (although it can change when you are in play).


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 16, 2003)

Will the church bring Rex back or shuld I make a new character?


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jan 16, 2003)

Up to you.  The church can try to bring you back (with the attendant costs of raise dead), but it is your choice whether Rex wants to come back or not.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 16, 2003)

Lets Bring Rex back. He has a score to settle. Of course he'll be 8th level now so I'll have to rewrite him some.
What of his equipment survived?
Actualy let me think on this. I may want to do a cleric/Psi warrior.


----------



## Lambent10 (Jan 16, 2003)

We could get _true resurrection_ for the low low price of 1530 gp + 5000 gp material component per person and not lose levels.

Assuming, of course, that it's priced as a standard 9th level spell.

And there's a 17th level cleric available.

And they're willing to resurrect us.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jan 16, 2003)

All the equipment survived.  I'm willing to allow true rez for 6530, although you will need to wait a day.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 16, 2003)

On second thought. Rex is now Pelor's chief bottle washer and very happy to be dead. I'm making a new cleric type.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jan 16, 2003)

Alright, but I do expect the new character will be 8th level (with experience points and gold at the midpoint between 8th and 9th).  Hammerhead, please use the midpoints of 8th level as well (a slight bump from what I told you before).

In good news, the temple will gladly provide true resurrection for Darian in return for Rex's humble belongings.  It will still take a day.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 16, 2003)

GruTheWanderer said:
			
		

> *Alright, but I do expect the new character will be 8th level (with experience points and gold at the midpoint between 8th and 9th).  Hammerhead, please use the midpoints of 8th level as well (a slight bump from what I told you before).
> 
> In good news, the temple will gladly provide true resurrection for Darian in return for Rex's humble belongings.  It will still take a day. *




Cool. (my plan worked. they can use Rex's stuff to pay for the resurections)

I'll be intorducing a new Cleric of Pelor later today. (don't worry it's not a Rex clone.)


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 16, 2003)

Well if they were going to sell Rex's stuff in order to get a true res for another party member then both characters stuff should be sold and both get a true res. 
I'm sorry I feel really cheated by this.


----------



## Hammerhead (Jan 16, 2003)

But then no one would have any stuff, and both would be useless. You offered to play a new cleric; Victim wants to hold onto his character. Why are you feeling cheated? Did you want to loot Rex's stuff and use your own gear, doubling your character's wealth?

I'm also considering a Paladin 8 with a penchant for Shield Bashing; Charge + Smite + Divine Might + Strength = lots of damage. 

Maybe a Fighter/Rogue with a Greatsword instead. Or a Knight of the Pale. Or a ...


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 16, 2003)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> *But then no one would have any stuff, and both would be useless. You offered to play a new cleric; Victim wants to hold onto his character. Why are you feeling cheated? Did you want to loot Rex's stuff and use your own gear, doubling your character's wealth? *



No It's not that at all. I guess I'm just pissy that I died and took the party with me.
I'm considering what to play. I really liked the idea of a Priest of Pelor but I don't want to replace Rex with a substitute.
Playing a different type of Cleric is always an Idea but at 8th level it kind of sucks because I'll be the ONLY 8th level character.


----------



## Victim (Jan 17, 2003)

Hammerhead's new guy, whatever he is, will also be 8th level.  I like the Devoted Defender idea best.  We need some melee defense, of our original group, NO ONE could stand up and take hits.  Rex was the only character in tough armor, but he had a low Con and thus HP, while Lysander has good HP, but relatively light armor.

Don't go with a shield bashing character.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 17, 2003)

Hey, I Can take a Hit...
I'm darn tough for a Gnome...AND If I can get a Flanking partner, I can do around a hundred points of damage with 4 hits< OK, 14 points a hit average, but still>...Not THAT BAD.
And I didn't get Blown Up 

Gotta love that Improved Evasion.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jan 17, 2003)

Okay, on reconsideration, I'm going to allow Argent and Hammerhead to make their characters 9th level, according to the specs given originally.  This adventure is designed for 4 10th level characters, and 6 9th level characters will have plenty of trouble as it is.

Argent, I appreciate your honesty with regards to telling me about the necklace of fireballs.  It's sad to lose Rex, but the explosion did introduce an interesting twist to the story.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jan 17, 2003)

By the way, the three survivors receive 800xp for that encounter.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 17, 2003)

*Your new cleric!*

Tarkus Bloodfist
½ Orc cleric of Kord (Strength and Luck)
9th level 
Alignment Chaotic Good
Str: 22, Dex: 11, Con: 14, Int: 8, Wis: 16, Cha: 14
Age: 22 Height: 6'8", weight 360#s, Black, black
BAB: +6/+1 (+12/+7 Melee) Fort: +8, Ref: +3, Will: +9
Hits: 62 
AC: 20 (+8 full plate, +2 enchanted)

Skills:
Knowledge Religion: 6/+9
Concentration: 6/+8

Feats:
Martial Weapon: Great sword
Power Attack
Cleave
Great Cleave

Spell list:
0: Detect Magic, Resistance x2, Purify food and Drink, Detect Poison, Create Water.
1: <Entropic Shield> Magic Weapon, Bane, Bless, Cause Fear, Detect Undead.
2: <Bull’s Strength> Calm Emotions, Sound Burst x2, Divine Favor x2.
3: <Magic Vestment> Deeper Darkness, Dispel magic, Prayer x2.
4: <Freedom of Movement> Summon Monster 4, Giant Vermin.
5: <Righteous Might> Wall of Stone, Flame Strike.

Equipment:
Item	Where on person	Quantity	Weight	GP	SP	CP	Left over money	 
Full plate +2 (+10 total ac)	Body	1	 	5,650	 	 	PP	 
Great sword +2	Back sheath	1	 	8,350	 	 	GP	8
Ring of Animal Friendship	Left hand	1	*	9,500	 	 	SP	4
Boots of the winterlands	Feet	1 pair	*	2500	 	 	CP	 
Helm of comp lang and R. M.	Head	1	*	2600	 	 	 	 
Horn of Good/evil	Strapped to waist	1	*	6000	 	 	Gems	 

Scroll: Summon Monster 5	 	 	 	1500	 	 	 	 
Scroll: Raise Dead	 	 	 	1625	 	 	 	 
Wand: Cure light wounds	 	 	 	750	 	 	 	 
Wand: Bless	 	 	 	750	 	 	 	 
Wand: Magic fang	 	 	 	750	 	 	 	 

Back pack	 	 	 	2	 	 	 	 
Bedroll	 	 	 	 	1	 	 	 
Water Skin	 	 	 	1	 	 	 	 
5 Days Rations	 	 	 	2	5	 	 	 
Explorers' outfit	 	 	 	10	 	 	 	 
Everburning torch (self made)	 	 	 	*	 	 	 	 
Flint and steel	 	 	 	1


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 17, 2003)

*Tuskaar*

Animal companion to Tarkus
Name	Tuskaar
Creature	Dire Boar
Type	Large Animal
Face/reach	5 ft. by 10 ft./5 ft.

Hit Dice	7d8+21 (52 hp)
Hit Points	53

Init. Bonus	0

Speed	
 run	40 ft
 fly	0
 swim	0

AC	15 (-1 size, +6 natural)

Attacks	Bite +12 melee
 Dmg.	Bite 1d8+12

 Special attack	none
 Dmg.	

Special Quality	Ferocity
	Scent

Saves	
 Fort	8
 Ref.	5
 Will	6

Strength	27
Dexterity	10
Constitution	17
Intelegance	2
Wisdom	13
Charisma	8

Listen	9
Spot	8


----------



## Lambent10 (Jan 17, 2003)

Cool, how many charges of my dorje did I use up healing Verra?


----------



## Hammerhead (Jan 17, 2003)

Damn you! My character was going to be a Half-Orc. We can't have two Half-Orcs in the same party. Time to fall to the backup plan... My character will be in tonight.

And ....uh, your cleric isn't proficient in his greatsword.

I have some questions before I finalize my character: How often can I count on buffs like Bull's Strength, Haste, or Greater Magic Weapon?


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 17, 2003)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> *Damn you! My character was going to be a Half-Orc. We can't have two Half-Orcs in the same party. Time to fall to the backup plan... My character will be in tonight.
> 
> And ....uh, your cleric isn't proficient in his greatsword.
> 
> I have some questions before I finalize my character: How often can I count on buffs like Bull's Strength, Haste, or Greater Magic Weapon? *



You are correct. I forgot I didn't take war as a domaine. changed the feat to Martial weapon.

I think 2 half orcs in the party is a great Idea. Besides we have been adventuring together acording to what Gru said to me. Maybe it was an all Half orc party?
What if they are family? Brothers or whatever. Might be fun to role play.


----------



## Hammerhead (Jan 17, 2003)

Great idea! Two Half-Orc brothers. I warn you though, I'm a little wacko, despite my high wisdom.

Also, your lack of Concentration is disturbing. Do you not plan on casting spells in combat?


----------



## Hammerhead (Jan 17, 2003)

Groknar Bloodfist
Half Orc Barbarian 4 Fighter 6
Alignment: Chaotic Good

Strength: 22        [+6]
Dexterity: 16        [+3]
Constitution: 18   [+4]
Intelligence: 8      [-1]
Wisdom: 14          [+2]
Charisma: 8          [-1]

Racial Abilities: 
Darkvision 60'
Orc Blood

Class Abilities: Rage 4/day, Fast Movement, Uncanny Dodge (Dex bonus to AC), Bonus Feats

Skills: 
Intimidate +6 (7 ranks, -1 Charisma)*
Climb +8 (6 ranks, -6 Armor, +6 Strength, +2 Circumstance)
Jump +47 (7 ranks, -6 Armor, +6 Strength, +10 Competence, +30 Circumstance)
Wilderness Lore +9 (7 ranks, +2 Wisdom)

Feats: Power Attack, Cleave, Weapon Focus: Greataxe, Weapon Specialization: Greataxe, Extra Rage*, Iron Will, Improved Critical: Greataxe

Speed: 60 feet/round

Hit Points: 109

Armor Class: 28 (+10 Armor, +3 Shield, +3 Dex, +2 Natural)

Saving Throws:

Fortitude +16 (+9 Base, +4 Constitution, +3 Resistance)
Reflex +9 (+3 Base, +3 Dexterity, +3 Resistance)
Will +10 (+3 Base, +2 Wisdom, +3 Resistance, +2 Feat)

Attacks:
Unarmed +16/+11 (+9 Base, +6 Strength)
1d3+6 Subdual, Provokes AoO, 20/x2

+2 Corrosive Greataxe +19/+14 (+10 Base, +6 Strength, +1 Feat, +2 Enhancement)
1d12+13+1d6 Acid, 19-20/x3

Javelin +13/+8 (+9 Base, +3 Dexterity)
1d6+6, Range 30 feet

Equipment:
Mithral Full Plate +2 -14,500 GP
+2 Corrosive Greataxe* -18,350 GP
Cloak of Resistance +3 -9,000 GP
Boots of Striding and Springing -6,500 GP
"Jobu," a floating ball of black metal that circles Groknar, acting as a +1 Animated Shield -9,170 GP
Amulet of Natural Armor +2
Bracers of Speed -8,000 GP
Ring of Jumping -2,000 GP
Potion Belt
-Potion of See Invisibility (3rd) -300 GP
-Potion of Alter Self (3rd) -300 GP
-Potion of Cure Moderate Wounds (2) (3rd) -600 GP
Javelins
Backpack
-Climber's Kit
-Bedroll
-Blanket
-Rope, Silk 50 feet
-Grappling Hook
-Rations (7)
Waterskin (3)
-Explorer's Outfit
314 GP


*Assuming no variant Intimidation rules are used. According to the current system, the average gnome is more intimidating than a Half-Orc!
**From MotW, allowing you to Rage 2 additional times per day
***From MoF, like Flaming, but with Acid Damage

 Groknar is a tall, well-built Half-Orc bulging with muscles.  His greasy black hair is in a crew cut, and his body is covered with scars. His Full-Plate is festooned with trophies and tokens of defeated foes, and his Axe, when grasped, seems to drip burning blood. On Groknar's back is a quiver holding half a dozen javelins, and a black cloak trimmed with silver and specked with dried mud. Circling him is a black sphere that shields him from incoming attacks. When enraged, his black eyes widen, he yells constantly, and his hair stands on end. When moving, Groknar strides boldly, facing forward, and at a very quick pace.

Loyal to his friends and ruthless to his enemies, Groknar solves his problems with the application of brute force. If that doesn't seem to work, he applies more. He is also curious, and investigates the strange and alien places one oft finds while adventuring with relish and fearlessness. However, Groknar is highly superstitious, and he fears the soul-stealing nature of demonic reflective surfaces, like mirrors. He also relies on insights from the spirit world, following advice no one else seems to hear.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jan 18, 2003)

Looks great, Argent.  Do it for Kord!

Everyone, I've got a plan for introducing Argent and Hammerhead's characters shortly, but not in the current city.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jan 18, 2003)

Oops, didn't see Hammerhead's character until I posted.  That one looks good, too.  This will be like a party of mental folks hooking up with a party of physical monsters.


----------



## Hammerhead (Jan 18, 2003)

For Buff spells, I really need a GMW and a Bull's Strength. If we plan an attack, should I talk to the cleric or the wizard?

Do it for Kord!


----------



## Keia (Jan 18, 2003)

I would think cleric would be good for the Bull's strength, but GMW isn't a cleric spell so wizard would have to be your choice there.

Keia


----------



## Victim (Jan 18, 2003)

GMW is too a cleric spell.  It is level 4 for them, but makes the weapon count as blessed.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 18, 2003)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> *Great idea! Two Half-Orc brothers. I warn you though, I'm a little wacko, despite my high wisdom.
> 
> Also, your lack of Concentration is disturbing. Do you not plan on casting spells in combat? *



You Know.. I have no idea what I was thinking. I need the concentration. Thanks for the heads up. I'm not usualy this sloppy.
Thanks Brother!


----------



## Victim (Jan 22, 2003)

Darian's spells for the day.   

0: Mage Hand, Detect Magic, Light, Open
1: X Endure Elements, X Resist Scrying, 2 Magic Missile, Shield, X Mage Armor, B: Alarm
2: Levitate, See invisible, Endurance, Glitterdust, X Endurance, Rope Trick, B: Protection from arrows
3: Forceblast, Haste, Forceblast, Dispel Magic, Protection from elements, b: Dispel magic
4: Dimensional Anchor, Gird the warrior, Polymorph Other, B: Minor Globe
5: X Teleport, Quintelemental Blast, B: Dispel Magic

Spells cast: 

Self: Endurance (9 h), Endure Elements: Fire (24h), Mage Armor 9h)
Verra: Resist Scrying


----------



## Keia (Jan 22, 2003)

Verra's active spells for the day:

Animal Affinity - Str
Animal Affinity - Con
Greater Metaphysical Weapon on 50 arrows

Total power points used today 11 (3+3+5).


----------



## ColonelHardisson (Jan 22, 2003)

I'm sorry to post something off-topic, but I wanted to contact GrutheWanderer and I thought this would be a good place to do it. Derek, I sent an e-mail to you. I received a reply that it was being delayed, and I was wondering if you would let me know if/when it arrives. Thanks.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jan 24, 2003)

Hammerhead, I've got a spot for you in the Banewarrens if you are still interested.


----------



## Victim (Jan 27, 2003)

Since wizards get 2 spells per level because they research stuff automatically between levels, I figured it might be appropriate to see if this spell is okay in advance, so I can mention researching it:

Energy Buffer [Tome and Blood]
Sor/wiz 5 
Abjuration
V, S
1 action
24 hours, or until discharged
Touch range, target you

Protects against the first type elemental energy that attacks the caster by absorbing [caster level]d6, max 15d6 for 1 round.  This spell goes on top of other protections.

For example, Darian is protected by this spell and his customary Endure Elements - fire in this season.  Some punk tosses Alchemist's Fire at him and hits for 3 points of fire damage.  His energy buffer triggers and will absorb 15d6 points of fire damage for one round, including the intitial 3 points - even though the endure elements could cover the fire damage.  If the mean human female wizard is hiding nearby and takes the opportunity to fireball Darian that round, his Energy Buffer will work against that too.  But if she uses Lightning Bolt, the triggered buffer will provide no defense.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jan 27, 2003)

That's fine.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jan 28, 2003)

Argent and Hammerhead, you're in the game.

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=649264#post649264


----------



## Jemal (Jan 28, 2003)

I kinda lost track of the IC thread (Sorry guys), so I just found it and read up on what's been happening.  I've posted an explanation as to why my character hasn't done anything.  Now we just gotta figure out how he stayed alive through that fight. 

(This is all assuming you haven't decided to write me outta the script)


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Feb 1, 2003)

Hey Jemal,

I wasn't sure what happened to you, so I assumed you were out of the game.  But we can make room for you.

Derek


----------



## Jemal (Feb 1, 2003)

Yes, that would be appreciated.  If I were a teacher I'ld be the absent-minded professor, I just blank out sometimes and forget to do things, and once I forget it takes me a while to remember.  If I do it again, E-mail me or something or ask someone in another game I'm in to tell me (That's what people've been doing for other games if I forget.. I know you guys shouldn't have to do stuff like that, but all I can say is 'sorry' and i'll try.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Feb 7, 2003)

All in favor of fast-forwarding the story to the next city say "Aye."

_I would be happy to assume that you've arranged the teleports, the rope trick, and contact with the authorities in Vubru.  On the other hand, if you would like to roleplay it out, say "Nay."_


----------



## Jemal (Feb 7, 2003)

Aye...
Or as I should say..

Oy, 'ats a bloody good' idea, wot?


----------



## Hammerhead (Feb 7, 2003)

Less talk, more fight. Time for bad guys to Eat Axe!


----------



## Victim (Feb 7, 2003)

Advancing the story a bit is fine with me.  I imagine that the half orcs would go beserk if Darian talks much longer.  He's a bit wordy, even with expected length involved when argueing with a couple people at the same time.


----------



## Keia (Feb 7, 2003)

Aye from over here!

Keia


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Feb 9, 2003)

Everyone please check in with preparations for the battle.  I will have the half-orcs and Tuskaar kick down the door in 24 hours.


----------



## Victim (Feb 10, 2003)

Spells:

0: Detect Magic, Detect Magic, Light, X Resistance

1: Magic Missile, Magic Missile, X Endure Elements, X Endure Elements, Detect Secret Doors, X Shield, X Spider Climb


2:  X See Invisible, X Protection from Arrows, Glitterdust, X Endurance, X Endurance, X Bull's Strength, Levitate

3: X Dispel Magic, X Protection from Elements, X Force Blast, X Haste, X Dispel Magic, X Haste

4: Dimensional Anchor, Minor Globe of Invulnerability, X Polymorph Other*, Polymorph Other*

5: X Protection from Elements, Quintelemental Blast, Quintelemental Blast


----------



## Keia (Feb 10, 2003)

Current powers active:

Metaphysical Weapon (on Arrows) - [Dur 9 hours]  +3 Arrows
Metaphysical Weapon (on Half-orc Axe) - [Dur 9 Hrs] +3 Axe
Animal Affinity (Str, Dex, Con) - [Dur 9 hrs]
Combat Prescience - [Dur 9 min] +2 insight bonus to combat
Shield - [Dur 9 min] +7 cover bonus, +3 reflex saves
_[on round the door busts down]_
Haste - [Dur 9 rds]  +4 AC, extra partial action

Adjusted sheet: (still need results of Str, Dex, Con)

To hit: +22 [+4 Base +2 Competence +2 Bow +2 insight +8 dex +3 Arrows +1 Morale]

Damage: +1d8 Base + 1d6 Shock +1d6 Cold + 1 Competence + 2 Bow + 5 Mighty + 3 arrows

AC: 34 [+5 armor +8 Dex +4 Haste +7 Cover (Shield)]

Hit Points: 69

Power Points Remaining: 45 points

[Edit] Adjusted for Animal Affinities and Bless


----------



## Hammerhead (Feb 10, 2003)

Would it be possible for someone to enchant my axe further? I'm deathly afraid of something with +2 or +3 DR in there. Since Verra has plenty of PPs left, could he manifest Metaphysical Weapon on my Greataxe?


----------



## Keia (Feb 10, 2003)

Sure, why not.

I'll enchant the greataxe to +3 with Metaphysical Weapon.  Like you've said, I've got plenty of points left.  That's like telling a wizard to cast spells on you because, just before combat starts, they have plenty of spells available.  Of course, they may just have to use them for the combat but . . . they have plenty now.

Okay, enough of the sarcasm.

I will enchant you axe.  Previous post of spells active will reflect as such.

Keia


----------



## Victim (Feb 10, 2003)

Most wizards aren't superb archers that are better at shooting people than using spells on them.


----------



## Keia (Feb 10, 2003)

True, but most psions don't use 6 power points per shot, if necessary, and shot three times per round either. (Fell Shot takes 5, Psionic Shot takes 1).  Plus, my combat spells, Time Hop and Fate of One, both cost 7 each.  That drains points rather fast, especially when we don't know how many people are in here and how long this will take.

Keia


----------



## Victim (Feb 10, 2003)

Well, there's the task force that attacked us, that Wands person, and probably another group.  They seemed to have more than 1 mind flayer too.  I'd expect our melee characters to be able to beat up Mind Flayers or wizards quickly, once melee is reached.  I can probably neutralize at least one wizard, and probably 2 with Polymorphs.  We even have enough fighters to maintain an effective front after some of them get stunned by Mind Blasts.  

I'd think that your +20 attacks with rapid shot ought to hit easily enough that Fell Shot won't usually be necessary.  Since we're going up against a wizard's guild, the Will based Time Hop might not be the best idea, except to bail out someone who is getting creamed.

Besides, I thought Time Hop was a level 3 power costing 5 PP.


----------



## Keia (Feb 10, 2003)

Right 5 points, I guess I over spoke.  And to correct you, it's +19 with rapid shot.  Now that we're through with the silly correcting we can get back on point.   

The point of my post, before you jumped in was on how I was asked, not that I couldn't give aid.  

The will based timehop should work just fine on that dwarf that attack and whatever other muscle that messes with us.

And you're really assuming no one of us will get stunned with 'those mind blasts,' and we need to defend ourselves in psionic combat with mind flayers, if they have any more.  Plus, we just got up this morning, we've got the rest of the day for fun!!

So, to wrap this up, I was commenting on the 'plenty of points' comment and doing some ribbing,  any questions?


----------



## Hammerhead (Feb 11, 2003)

I see Verra as more of a combat-buff archer than a wizard; you won't need to use Fell Shot on these guys. From reading the account of the combat, their ACs didn't seem that hot.

And I'll be able to deal with that dwarf in two rounds, at most. I can cut through little mind flayer punks like a hot knife through butter, with the MF's low AC and my Power Attack. With my relatively high Will save, I should be able to resist some of their effects too. 

What I'm worried about, though, is them having Golems or PsiKillers whose DR I can't beat.


----------



## Keia (Feb 11, 2003)

Okay, whatever.

Keia


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Feb 11, 2003)

It's fun to see the discussion.

Victim, do the X's on your spell list mean spells cast?  Were you also planning to cast Polymorph Other on someone in the party?

Derek


----------



## Victim (Feb 11, 2003)

Yes, the Xs mean that I've cast that spell.  My pearls of Power can only recall a spell I've used, so I need to keep track instead of just erasing them.

Actually, I plan on turning some wizards into toads with Polymorph.  Also, I don't think adventurers and heros should run around as Trolls, Annis Hags, or Stone Giants because they provide nifty benefits.  It's kind of unbalancing.


----------



## Hammerhead (Feb 11, 2003)

Darian has the Spell Focus: Transmutation feat, and that signifies that those are transmutation spells where the +2 DC applies.

Also, looking over the characters, I notice that Lysander mentions his Armor Check Penalty decreasing his attacks; Magical Studded Leather has a base AC penalty of -1, and being masterwork, as all magical armor is, reduces the Armor Check Penalty to 0. 

In addition, I should also add that a GMW greatly increases my combat potential. It means I hit 10% more often, and I do 2 more points of damage each time. Assuming an average of about 30 pts a hit, and two attacks a round, and that this combat will list about five or so rounds, that's 50 extra damage from that spell. My math isn't exactly right, but it's close enough: a lot of damage.

Edit: Whoops, I thought you meant the stars. Oh well, it's Victim's character.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Feb 11, 2003)

Here's what I have seen cast so far (and the random results):

Bellus: cat's grace (+5), spider climb
Darian: endurance (+2), see invisible, protection from arrows, protection from fire, endure cold, shield
Groknar: bull's strength (+5), metaphysical weapon
William: resistance
Zelestine: endurance (+4), endure cold, metaphysical weapon, prescience, combat precognition, combat prescience
Verra: metaphysical weapon, animal affinity (+4/+2/+3), protection from cold, haste, shield, combat prescience
Tuskar: magic fang


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Feb 11, 2003)

Also I will assume that Groknar has cast bless.

We don't have a clear marching order, but I will assume that Tarkus, Groknar, and Tuskar are near the front.  Zelestine, William and Bellus will also be getting into melee quickly.  Darian, Verra, and Lysander are likely near the rear.

Please correct me if you have other opinions on this.


----------



## Keia (Feb 11, 2003)

Works for me.  Nervously looking forward to this.

Keia


----------



## Hammerhead (Feb 11, 2003)

Groknar can't cast bless. Do you mean my brother, Tarkus?

I'm not nervous. I feel ready to start cleaving through loser wizards and mind flayers.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Feb 12, 2003)

Yes.  Guess I'm having trouble telling you apart.    I'm sure that will change.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Feb 12, 2003)

William, how many hit points do you have?  Did you post your character twice, or is the first one in the thread the one I should be looking at?


----------



## Hammerhead (Feb 12, 2003)

OW! He took my Bull's Strength! And hit me for more than I hit him for! I have a question, though: is the Psi-Killer's Negate Psionics power a spell-like ability? If so, shouldn't we get AoO to paste it?

I'm probably going to need healing pretty soon. This will be the toughest fight we'll face though. (Always remain confident)


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Feb 12, 2003)

It's a free action, so no AoO.  Be glad it didn't get metaphysical weapon.


----------



## Victim (Feb 12, 2003)

Don't forget, Darian has Lace Spell: Resistant, so his spells are harder to dispel.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Feb 12, 2003)

Victim said:
			
		

> *Don't forget, Darian has Lace Spell: Resistant, so his spells are harder to dispel. *




Acknowledged


----------



## Hammerhead (Feb 12, 2003)

Tuskaar is useless against this enemy with a mere Magic Fang. Psion-Killers got +2 DR, Magic Fang only gives +1 Enhancement bonus. Metagaming? Of course. But it's not like Groknar is much for retreating anyway.


----------



## Victim (Feb 12, 2003)

Besides, Hasted William > Magic Fanged Tuskar.


----------



## Jemal (Feb 13, 2003)

83 HP, and the first posting of him is the final edit (I just finished updating it to add the name and HP, which I had forgotten).
It's my second post in the thread, and it's about halfway down the first page.

And DR/+2, eh?  sweet.. +2 L. maces, hehe.
(No, we're not metagaming at all....)
So once dogboy out of way, William's gonna go play some smashy smashy with the crystal..


----------



## Hammerhead (Feb 14, 2003)

How does everyone post in different colors? I'm not very good at this computer stuff-what lines of code do I add?


----------



## Keia (Feb 14, 2003)

The color option is on the same line as bold, Italics, etc.  Just select the color and type away. 

Keia


----------



## Hammerhead (Feb 14, 2003)

Testing, one two three...

 RED 
 BLUE 
 PURPLE 
 ORANGE 
 YELLOW 
 WHITE 
 GREEN 

]


----------



## Keia (Feb 14, 2003)

Testing 

Was done with: (remember first bracket!)
COLOR=blue]Testing[/COLOR] 

The color options are in a pull down menu at the end of the bold, italics, underline, size, font, *Color* on the VB code line


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Feb 14, 2003)

asdf

Add "COLOR=" before the color in the first brackets, and use "/COLOR" in the second brackets.

There is also the color drop down menu above the space where you write the reply.


----------



## Victim (Feb 14, 2003)

Argent, I don't think we want to wait around long enough to go all out with CLW.  Look at all the buffs we have - do you want to give the baddies the same chance?  

Toss off another cure serious or cure crit, and then use the wand while we advance through the place.  Also, I'll try to bring up another bull's strength for Groknar.


----------



## Victim (Feb 15, 2003)

They have a Fiendish Girallon.  Fall back!!  I hate those Dread Girallons - they had our group running scared in one adventure.  

BTW, how does a Mind Blast work through walls?  Don't they read Line of Effect?  Oh well, maybe the walls were Illusionary Walls, or something.

Some of the new Mindscapes powers would really come in handy right now.


----------



## Hammerhead (Feb 15, 2003)

Great, now our wonderful Cleric is doing more useless stuff, casting a Summon 4. It is unlikely to even go off, unless Tarkus thinks he can make two more concentration checks against Fireballs, given its Full Round Casting time. Further, whatever it summons will be ineffective, and be torn to pieces in a round against further Bad Guys, especially the Dread Girallon. Third, I will be dead. Let's keep a count of the damage I have taken:

Fire Trap -15
Psi-Killer Pounds on Me -42
Psi-Killer Pounds on Me -39
Tarkus heals me +20
Tarkus heals me +8
Ellyn fireballs me -26
Ellyn fireballs me -8

That is a total of -102 hit points, folks. While Raging, I have 116 hit points. That leaves me with 14 hit points left-1 hit from a Girallon (more than 1 and I am dead) or 1 Fireball. 

I will be able to kill the Girallon if I survive its AoO. However, we haven't seen the dwarf, the gnome, and the other wizard yet. Dwarf could easily hack me up with his axes if he got the chance, and 1 Magic Missile spell will drop me. I say we call it a day; we at least got their Psi-Killer.


----------



## Keia (Feb 15, 2003)

I think the fireballs came from the sides.  Hopefully, the creature will be gone and you can head straight for either of the alcoves or to Ellyn, or for more healing.

KEia


----------



## Hammerhead (Feb 15, 2003)

Lysander, Darian, Tuskar, and Verra are all stunned, for at least 3 rounds. So only Zelestine, Bellus, William, Tarkus, and Groknar are still able to act. 

Groknar is severely hurt. Zelestine is an unknown. Without a flanker, Bellus is somewhat useless. Meanwhile, the Illithids can continue their blasting, this time on the front line fighters, who have weaker Will saves (except Groknar). The bad guys are apparently Improved Invisible, Ellyn has Mirror Image and God knows what else, and that Dwarf is still around. We might be able to drop a few of them. But we WILL lose, unless you think the group truly can survive a Rending Girallon, a high level wizard with mirror image and other buffs running, two mind flayers who can continue mind blasting, OR eat the stunned character's brains, OR charm characters with weak Will saves like William, a dwarven fighter, and two more wizards. 

I don't think so. We will be dead before the Mind Blasts wear off.


----------



## Victim (Feb 15, 2003)

Darian has See Invis up, so they probably aren't Imp.  Invis.  I think they're using Illusionary Walls as cover from which to launch attack.  Didn't I say that attacking they're stronghold wasn't the best idea?

IIRC, to balance psionic combat, they changed psionic creatures' attack and defense mode to 3/day or something.  Either way, 3 blasts each should be enough.

Summon 4 really only has utility monsters, the lesser summons aren't that useful either.  Creatures that are useful in combat for purposes beyond mere harassment don't come until after Summon 5 or Summon 6.  Evil guys get the Girallon with the level 5 spell, and a Celestial Dire Bear is pretty sweet for Summon 6.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Feb 15, 2003)

Ok, Verra, you are right about not being stunned by the mind blast.  With mental barrier you made the save.

In this regard, Lysander should not be stunned either.  Lambent10 has not returned in more than a week.  If anyone has suggestions for his character, post them here.  I will allow him to make up several rounds of casting (buff) and participate starting now.

So only Tuskaar and Darian were blasted in the first round.

Clarification: the fireballs came from inside the next room from the right and left of the door.  No one has been inside the room yet, so you can't see who's there.   There is no one inside the alcoves (visible or invisible).  Neither did the fireballs come from Ellyn.

The mind blasts don't have a line of sight limitation (that I have found).  I have never thought about it before, so I decided they could operate through walls.  If someone has seen errata or Sage Advice to the contrary, let me know (I'll change it for next time).

There's still time to change your actions (24 hours).


----------



## Victim (Feb 16, 2003)

From the SRD:



> Line of Effect: A line of effect is a straight, unblocked path that indicates what a spell can affect. A line of effect is canceled by a solid barrier. It's like line of sight for ranged weapons, except it's not blocked by fog, darkness, and other factors that limit normal sight.
> 
> The character must have a clear line of effect to any target that the character casts a spell on or to any space in which the character wishes to create an effect. The character must have a clear line of effect to the point of origin of any spell the character casts. *For bursts, cones, cylinders, and emanating spells, the spell only affects areas, creatures, or objects to which it has line of effect from its origin (a burst's point, a cone's starting point, a cylinder's circle, or an emanating spell's point of origin).*
> 
> ...




Emphasis mine.  I think that it might be impossible to shoot through walls.  Arrows enchanted with Brilliant Energy combined with a Ring of X-Ray vision are the best way to shoot through obstructions.


----------



## Hammerhead (Feb 16, 2003)

Also, just to emphasize my pathetic rules knowledge, ordinary missile weapons cannot be enchanted with the Brilliant Energy ability. However, you can throw BE weapons through walls, or use the 7th level spell Brilliant Energy found in MoF.


----------



## Victim (Feb 16, 2003)

Missile weapons can't be enchanted with Brilliant Energy, but I think arrows can.  Or you could enchant a weapon with Brilliant Energy, Throwing and Returning.


----------



## Jemal (Feb 16, 2003)

OK, Brilliant Energy : 
Anything but Bows, Crossbows, and Slings can be enchanted with this.

The Problem is it doesn't turn the ENTIRE thing into energy, so only part of it would go through the wall..
An arrow only has the arrowhead transformed, axes and swords have the blade, etc.
The only thing I could think of that WOULD be able to go entirely through walls would be Brilliant Energy Darts.

Perfect Sniper: 
Ring of X-ray vision, +5 Brilliant Energy Darts of Returning, mucho ranged feats, Halfling Rogue.
Oh, and something to hide behind thats aprox 1 foot thick. 
Only problem: The X-ray Ring.  It has a vision range of 20', and can only be used for 100 rounds before you start taking Con damage.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Feb 17, 2003)

Victim said:
			
		

> *Emphasis mine.  I think that it might be impossible to shoot through walls.  Arrows enchanted with Brilliant Energy combined with a Ring of X-Ray vision are the best way to shoot through obstructions. *




So here's my thinking with mind blasts going through walls.  Detect magic and other mental sensors can operate through walls of less than a certain thickness (one foot of stone, three feet of wood).  It seemed reasonable that non-targetted mental attacks could operate similarly.

On the other hand, mind blast is a spell-like ability.  Hmm.  I'll rule in your favor this time.  No sense in making EL 13 encounter more difficult.  Darian and Tuskaar are not stunned.  Verra did not need to use a psionic defense.


----------



## Hammerhead (Feb 17, 2003)

Besides, what's good for the goose is good for the gander. I can't think of too many DMs allowing their psionic PCs to Mind Blast through doors, THEN busting through. If so, I need to talk to Fallon over in the Banewarrens...


----------



## Victim (Feb 17, 2003)

IIRC, spells that can work through walls directly state that they do so.  Now a higher level/more expensive spell or power that could shoot through walls would be nasty.

But I could really use a map for this turn, or some other kind of update.  Afterall, those Mindflayers will now be doing something else instead of blasting at the wall.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Feb 17, 2003)

I will be posting something in a few hours.  Running this combat is fairly difficult (with at least thirteen significant combatants).

Keep in mind that each person's view will be fairly limited until they get into the next room.  That is why only the girallon and Ellyn are visible now.  The Wilder's had an easier job.  They didn't have to see you to ready fireballs for an opening door.


----------



## Jemal (Feb 17, 2003)

Which is the reason that one of the warriors (Who should have 1 more round of haste left after this, if my calculations are correct) sprinted into the next room right after the attack came, to go after the spellies(Spellcasters).


----------



## Victim (Feb 17, 2003)

Yeah, I figured that LOS was killing us.  I don't have many burst or spread effects - instead of fireballs, Darian's loaded up with a bunch of Cones and Lines.  Of course, against wizards, using some Area Dispels might be just as good - especially if we get lucky and their summoned meatshield goes away.

I think William should have 5 or 6 rounds left on the haste, actually.

I always like to use mostly standardized bad guy stats.  Running more 6 enemies with mostly unique abilities is going to be messy.  Especially since several (3+?) guys are wizards.


----------



## Hammerhead (Feb 17, 2003)

Umm, does anyone else think Ellyn's spell was wierd? Did anyone with spellcraft recognize it? 'Cause I can't think of any spell like that, in ANY book I own. Piddly damage, and four targets within thirty feet of each other? Either he's Energy Substituting some wierd spell, casting something like Lesser Chain Lightning, or is some wierd race that can do that.


----------



## Victim (Feb 17, 2003)

It seems like a lightning bolt that skipped an area.  All the characters hit were in a straight line, IIRC.


----------



## Hammerhead (Feb 18, 2003)

I've been thinking, and I have a theory. Remember that the Wilders must have access to a Chosen to track down Verra so easily, right? 

And, upon reviewing the list of spells I know, I can find no spell remotely similar to the one Ellyn used. However, I can find something that is identical to Ellyn's effect. 

Greater Biocurrent, a psionic power. Perhaps this Wilder organization is being used as a tool for Ellyn to eliminate psionic rivals? Maybe he's a Chosen? 'Cause let's face it, although one of those Mind Flayers could be Chosen, I don't think they're gonna pick a captive to be one, no more than they're gonna pick a 1st level Seer. 

I think Ellyn's a psion.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Feb 18, 2003)

Verra is able to confirm part of that theory.  Using Psicraft, he is sure that Ellyn is using Greater Biocurrent, but is trying to make it look like she is casting a spell.


----------



## Hammerhead (Feb 18, 2003)

Ha! I was right! At the very least, halfway right. Thinking more, I believe Ellyn is a Slayer. Why? The Wilders used to hunt psionic creatures, like Mind Flayers and...uh...Illithids. Ellyn, of course, is using the Wilders as puppets to further his scheme. Then, of course, good ol' Ellyn hears about this Crystal Consciousness, and then makes a move to kill the other Chosen so he can change the Disciplines. And where would Illithids be without Telepathy? He could cripple the MInd Flayer universe through such an action. And he can't let on he's a psion, else his Wilder cronies will attack him. A plausible theory, eh?


----------



## Hammerhead (Feb 18, 2003)

But if he's a Slayer, he could wear armor, and why not? But then that would ruin his disguise, but not using one of your major class features seems so inefficient, and Bruce Cordell is not the inefficient type.


----------



## Victim (Feb 18, 2003)

> and multiple images of a female mage are visible ten feet behind him. Her appeareance matches that described by Lysander from his viewing. You have found Ellyn of the Wands.




She, not he.

Want Darian to Polymorph Ellyn, so we can interogate her later?  It's not like it matter much if she's a psion - a wizard would actually be tougher.  Greater Biocurrent, smirk.  It might be decent if you got to use it for the full duration.  Like that's going to happen.

BTW, for the Banewarrens game, you can't full attack from a ready action.  Either delay until they close, which gives them the chance to hit first, or ready and only get one attack.

Err, I guess I should post my actions for the current round too.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Feb 18, 2003)

I forgot William's partial action last round.  He struck Ellyn and hit (12 damage).

Argent, what do you want the summoned creature to do if you successfully cast the spell?

Hammerhead, I don't see a new action for you (although you mentioned it in your comments to Argent).

The latest map has two D's.  The one next to Bellus is the dwarf.  The other one is Darian.  I'll clear that up in the next map.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Feb 18, 2003)

Uriel, sorry to hear about your head.  Take care, eh?


----------



## Victim (Feb 18, 2003)

Can Darian change places with Lysander or something?  He really needs to be in that spot.  Time to break Ellyn's concentration on the bio current.

Argent, blow the Horn of Good and then move in to free William from the Domination.  Your initiative is fast enough to free him so he can act normally.

EDIT: Dang, I just saw Keia's move.  Looks like everyone wants G6.


----------



## Keia (Feb 18, 2003)

Yeah G6 is the farthest I can get, still get two shots off, and not be pummeled from attacks of opportunity from the dwarf (while I was shooting).


----------



## Victim (Feb 18, 2003)

Heh.  

From G6, I wanted to fire off both Quint Blasts, hitting the Mindflayer, Ellyn, and the bald mage.  

That's okay, I've thought of something else.  I can move to H7 without provoking an AoO since Darian would only be entering a the threatened area, and leaving a square, then toss a Forceblast that would hit William, the Dwarf, Ellyn, and the bald mage (Bayla from the note?), although she'd have cover.   If Tarkus can move up and use his Horn of Goodness, then William could move out of the way too.


----------



## Hammerhead (Feb 18, 2003)

Huh. I posted a message earlier about my charge actions to the very square Tarkus was flamestriking, and I KNOW I saw it in the thread. I guess I need to think of a new action.

And Argent, I don't think my comments are really unjustified. Let's look at the track record here, shall we?

Rex Humana was the cleric with a necklace of fireballs. Naturally, as a tank cleric, his dexterity score and reflex save is low. Nor does Rex protect himself from fire in ANY way. When Rex is first fireballed, it is likely the necklace would go off, perhaps finishing Rex off and killing the rest of the group. Not the smartest move there. 

Then, you cast very few buffs upon yourself, despite having several memorized. I think a few Shield of Protections, Endure Elements, Protection from Elements, Bull's Strength's, and Endurances would help the party greatly. And you also buff yourself with Divine Favor, Bull's Strength, Endurance, and Greater Magic Weapon, turning you into a combat machine, especially if you use your excess cash to buy yourself an amazing Bead of Karma. 

Then, you take up room in a narrow hallway in a tough fight, not allowing a more effective fighter to engage the enemy. I mean, you did twelve damage that fight.

Upon healing after that fight, you suggested we wait to use a wand of CLW, allowing the enemy to prepare, attack us, and wait long enough for Groknar's Rage, and everyone's Haste to expire. Not a smart move. Even after this suggestion was shouted down, you still used a CLW wand, instead of a more powerful healing spell. 

Likewise, when Groknar was down to thirteen hit points (essentially the equivalent of Tarkus being down to seven), you refused to cast a life saving healing spell, instead wasting a fourth level spell to Summon Monster, which was probably disrupted anyway, given its Full Round casting time, and would be useless if cast. Summon Four is probably the worst Summons for sheer combat effectiveness. You could have at least cast it BEFORE going into battle.

Then, according to my perception, you were flamestriking the very square I was charging into. Somehow, my post was deleted or altered, or never really appeared and I imagined the whole thing. Groknar goes before Tarkus, and would have died from the FlameStrike. 

Granted, Groknar is no combat genius. His specialty is sheer destruction, but that works for him. Tarkus's approach, whatever that is, doesn't. I don't like telling people what to do, but when their poor tactics get my character killed (or about to), I have to step in.

Don't take this personally. It's not an attack. But your combat tactics need some work.


----------



## Jemal (Feb 19, 2003)

*Disappointed Ultimatum*

I'm not the DM, I'm just a player, but I do have a few issues to adress.

Hammerhead:
here's an idea, If you want to play a tactically inclined character, GO RIGHT AHEAD but don't get p.o'd at someone else b/c they're not up to your 'standards'.
Same thing goes if you want to 'advise'... unless your 'advice' is friendly, keep it to your self.  You've done nothing in this thread but b*tch and complain... When you're not metagaming by telling everyone what their character should do.

Everyone: Speaking of Metagaming, all of the tactics are going on OOC.  Just thought I'ld point that out.  My tactics won't in any way be affected by anything that is said in this forum, unless it is said by the DM.  If you want to tell William what to do, TELL WILLIAM, not JEMAL.
If you're just pointing out something that I haven't noticed but William would have (IE. UM, Charging may not be a good idea as Verra is in the way, etc) that is the ONLY time I'll listen to the advice OOC, usually with a response of "Oops, duh, thnx)

Back to hammerhead: You said you don't like telling people what to do, but you have been doing that almost non-stop.  "Don't use the wand, trade one of your high-lvl spells to heal me", "Don't shoot at that space", etc

Now b/c of all this I offer you three options(As a player, not the DM): 

A) Stop making the game no fun for the rest of us AND Apologize to everyone for making the game less fun.  (If nobody else finds it less fun, then fine, read the next part of this post.)
B) Tell me to f*ck off.
C) Leave.

GRU - If none of the above 3 things happens within 48 hours I'm leaving, just kill William off or whatever, I don't care.  OR If you don't want me here b/c of this post, just say so and I'll leave, but don't let this affect any of our other games that we're in, pls.

Everyone: If the rest of you(Players) don't mind what's happening, and it's not a problem for you, then say so and I'll leave, b/c if you actually LIKE playing like this then more power to you, but I'm not going to.

And to think I was actually looking forward to this. 

BTW, in case nobody has guessed, I'm hoping he chooses Option A, b/c anything else means someone leaving the game.


----------



## Keia (Feb 19, 2003)

Jemal, everyone:

I have to agree with Jemal (well, I don't have to, but I do agree).  Hammerhead, please play your character and stop attacking everyone else.  By the way, after your post when you say its not an attack, its typically an attack.

Pbp is not the best for tactics unless the group has played together for some time.  In addition, in play, Groknar, Tarkus et al are new to our group, and therefore I would think there would be some tactical struggles as we learn to work together.

I'm sure that people could attack your play as well, but . . . as you see, there haven't been any.  

Please change your attitude Hammerhead, thank you.

Keia


----------



## Victim (Feb 20, 2003)

I don't think that every character needs to be perfectly optimized and always use the optimal tactical move.  People have the right to build and play the characters that they want.  

I agree that the format makes it harder to coordinate things between players.  For example, Tarkus has a prepared spell list loaded with Prayers and Divine Favors.  In a face to face, when Keia and I went through the buffs we were casting, I might say "Hey, Argent, isn't Tarkus going to buff?"  That's the whole point of loading up on Divine Favor, right?  If the player had forgot, then I've just given out a reminder.  If the player was saving them for some reason, then we hear it in about 2 seconds.

But here, I see that a caster with buffs isn't using them: are they saving them, have they forgotten, or have they just not gotten around to posting it yet?  I don't get the whole picture until later, when the rather distressing sight of cleric smiting his enemies without using any of his spells to help.

In this case, the problem probably stems from another miscommunication: some people were using a number of short duration effects, probably with the expectation of a SWAT style attack - bust in quickly and take down/capture the baddies.  On the other hand, someone expecting a thorough and time consuming exploration of the enemy guildhouse(?) would save his short duration buffs and use a CLW wand for healing.  Now the fast guys are getting slowed down by the others:  "the clock is ticking on my spells, the bad guys are responding, and this moron is using something that will take 15 rounds to work? AHH!"  While the slow guys are like: "WTF?  This idiot is rushing in before I can heal him, we're not checking for traps and secret doors, and now we're in a fight before I cast my spells.  AHH!"  

Additionally, I think it's reasonable to expect each person to contribute meaningfully, even if in a limited arena.  For example, if I hadn't taken Glitterdust, See Invisibility and Dispel Magic, despite the fact that my character knows that enemies have Improved Invisibility and other buff spells, I'd expect a number of valid complaints.  We'd have a tougher time if we couldn't see the enemies.  Similarly, if my main strategy was to wade into battle weilding my MW rapier, even fully buffed, Darian would be a drag on the party.  Just because you want to play a useless, dangerous wacko (not saying anything about anyone's character here) doesn't mean the other characters have to travel with you and give you a share of the treasure.


Considering that many of the characters have supposedly worked together in the past, I'd consider the OOC arena to be the perfect place to discuss general tactical matters.  One might expect Zelestine, Groknar, and Tarkus to be familiar with each other's abilities and possibly have a number of pre-arranged plans, if the 1/2 orcs can remember them.  Similarly, William, Darian, Verra, Lysander, Bellus and the late Rex knew each other and probably had some plans worked out.  The problem might be that the original main plan was to hang back for either buffs or to not be in the way when Darian and Rex start blasting.  Then when the fighters charge in, they either have more buffs or the enemies have been weakened.  On the other hand, the characters are mostly martial, so their main plan is "Get them!"   So when we agree to follow the usual plan, nothing works. 

One of the neat things about Play by Post is that play can continue while we talk OOC.  I strongly suggest we make use of this feature.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Feb 21, 2003)

*Re: Disappointed Ultimatum*



			
				Jemal said:
			
		

> *GRU - If none of the above 3 things happens within 48 hours I'm leaving, just kill William off or whatever, I don't care.  OR If you don't want me here b/c of this post, just say so and I'll leave, but don't let this affect any of our other games that we're in, pls.
> *



*

Obviously this has no effect on my other games.  I'll also assume the 48 hour ultimatum will take into account the loss of the boards yesterday.

I agree with Keia and Victim that tactics are difficult in PbP, so players need to give one another a break.  I don't mind the discussion of tactics in the OOC thread for that reason.

One problem I have with If Thoughts Could Kill as a stand-alone adventure is that it starts off with several dangerous encounters without lesser encounters to sharpen your teeth on.  So groups which are not familiar with one another will struggle.

That said, I am trying to make the fights cinematic rather than life and death struggles at this point.  And there are some less dangerous fights coming.  I exercised a lot of control about the timing and location of the characters at the start of this fight, so some of the confusion about SWAT vs. methodical search and destroy is my fault.

Hammerhead, I appreciate your contribution to the game and the OOC commentary.  When you wrote Great, now our wonderful Cleric is doing more useless stuff, casting a Summon 4, the effect I saw was that several people had trouble enjoying the game.  Have Groknar berate his brother IC, make suggestions OOC, but please avoid antagonistic remarks.*


----------



## Victim (Feb 21, 2003)

I didn't even consider the SWAT approach versus the take-the-place-apart approach to be an issue.  I was writing my post and came up with a reasonable explanation.  It's not as if I liked Tarkus's moves either.

Another problem might be the usual one for games starting at high levels: players unfamilar with their character's powers.  When playing a mid-high level cleric, it's been my experience that the Summon line of spells isn't that great, at least for combat purposes.  Summoning creatures to use their spell-like abilities, or other features is nice and adds some versatility to a sorcerer, if they take the spells.  But combat critters aren't very good until the higher level summons, and even then the full round casting time makes their use rather dicey at best, especially against spellcaster because they can easily blast you from afar and ruin your spell.  For example, my cleric got Firestormed in the middle of casting Summon 6.  There was no way that Concentration roll was going to happen, even if I made the save.  So, when fighting against wizards, I figured that Summon 4 was a bad move.  Maybe summon ahead of time and sent it in first to set off the traps and trigger ambushes, but not in the middle of the fight.     

And I said something to that effect not long after Hammerhead's post about the summon monster.  The difference is that he threw a sarcastic insult in along with comments about the spell's effectiveness.  

I can't say that Tarkus's abilities are being fully employed, and  this situation bothers me because the group's survival may depend on his abilities in tough battles.  However, communication problems, unfamilar characters and an unfamilar group account for these problems, IMHO.  But insulting each other isn't going to help anything.  Constructive criticism is good.

Instead of saying "You are a moron for using a crappy like Summon 4," saying "Since your character seems to focus around melee combat, you might want to consider Divine Power.  Even though you can't benefit from the STR increase, it still adds +3 to your attacks and adds some temp HP to take the edge off the first attack.  Your Bull's Strength, Endurance and Magic Vestment spells last long enough to cast before heading into dangerous situations."  

Of course, I am a bit peeved that he didn't use his Horn of good to create a magic circle.  Now Darian has to provoke an AoO to block the domination.  I would say that with the Endurance running, the attack won't KO my character unless it crits, but that would almost certainly jinx me, so William would crit.  Oops, I just did.

BTW, I hope these Wilder people have lots of money.  We need to make some items.  William and Bellus could really use Cloaks of Resistance.  And Iron Will too.  Until they get some Cloaks, I think we should keep a Magic Circle on them for most fights.  Not only does it block Mind control, but the +2 resistance bonus to save will help them against spells too.  It has a decent duration too. Tarkus could use Boots of Speed - IMHO, Haste rules for Clerics.  Not only can they cast 2 spells per round like a wizard could, with buffs they are almost like fighters so they extra attack ability really helps.  With a high concentration skill, they can also make full attacks while still casting spells.  Since clerics genererally have decent melee ability, they can get all the benefits of haste without the drawback of running out of spells almost instantly.  Also, Darian needs to replace his used up scrolls and could use another BBB.

EDIT: Wow, that was long.

BTW, my mouse isn't working right.  It doesn't respond to clicking or the wheel, and cursor doesn't move.  Any idea on how to fix.  It was working fine a little while ago.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Feb 21, 2003)

*Loot*

I'm going to put it here so you can start discussing it while the characters start planning the next course of action.

The bald mage (Bayla) had: 2 potions of cure serious wounds, amulet of natural armor +2, cloak of resistance +1, ring of protection +2, wand of lightning (9th level caster, 25 charges).

The gnome toad (Bindlebuck) had: scrolls (dispel magic, fly, charm monster, 2 of summon monster 4), 2 potions of cure serious wounds, bracers of armor +1, ring of protection +1, wand of magic missles (7th level caster, 20 charges).

The dwarf has: +2 battleaxe, +1 handaxe, +1 chain shirt.

Searching Ellyn's room reveals a locked chest beneath a secret floor in the wardrobe, which has: wand of blindness (22 charges), wand of lightning bolt (20 charges), wand of web (24 charges), wand of cat's grace (30 charges), 4 pearls worth 100gp each, and a bit of brain tissue encased in glass (crystal capacitor 3, currently empty).

The books on the shelves of Ellyn's room are worth 200gp.  Elsewhere in the complex you find spellbooks which belonged to Bayla and Bindlebuck.


----------



## Keia (Feb 21, 2003)

Well, how do we want distibute treasure?  My suggestion would be to have gru randomly set the order of picks and then we pick in order until the items are gone or nobody wants anything else with what left being sold and converted to gold.

To make that go faster, we should list the items we want in order of preference in a post here, the Gru can distribute based on the lists and pecking order.

Any other ideas, suggestions?


----------



## Victim (Feb 21, 2003)

I'm fan of distributing items based on need and who can best use them.

Our front line characters should get the best AC boosters, since they get attacked the most.  Bellus or Tarkus should probably get the weaker AC booster, since they'll also be in combat a bit.

William should probably get the cloak +1, since his Will save is an amazing +4.  

Sell the magic handaxe.  Sell the +2 battleaxe unless we think Groknar needs a +2 weapon if his GMW/MW is dispeled.  Sell the +1 chainshirt unless someone wants armor to sleep in.

Split the healing potions between William, Groknar, and Bellus.

As far as I know, Darian and Bellus are the only ones that can use the wands and scrolls.  We could each end up with a wand of Lightning and wand of cat's grace (Darian would take the one with fewer charges).  

Unless Bellus wants the Wand of Blindness, we should sell it.  A a save-negates spell on a wand won't be that useful since the DC is 13, IIRC.

Hmm.  Verra and Zelestine get screwed.  As does Lysander, but since his player hasn't posted in long time, it's not that big of a deal.  Maybe we could let Zelestine have the capacitor, and then Verra gets first crack at the funds realized from selling items so he can upgrade his stuff.

Alternatively, we could attempt to track down Ellyn and Tulmercy quickly.  Since they both seem to be psions, they'll probably have more useable stuff for Verra and Zelestine, and won't have stacks of scrolls, wands, and spellbooks.  While the treasure for each encounter will be lopsided, overall it might work out.

But in terms of order of preference, I'd want 1) spell books.  2) the high level wand of Lightning.  3) Scroll of Summon 4.  4) Scroll of Charm Monster 5) Amulet of Natural armor +2 6) Wand of magic missiles


----------



## Hammerhead (Feb 22, 2003)

Well, looking over my posts, I realize I sound like a jerk. I'd like to apologize to Argent; I was angry since it seemed I was about to die. I'm still not sure how I didn't die.

However, the problem remains that our tactics need work. And please, if anyone has a comment on my tactics, post it. 

Regarding Magic Item distribution, I say we also distribute them on basis of need. I could use some healing potions or some AC enhancing items. Keeping the battleaxe may be a good idea, but with my Weapon Focus and Weapon Specialization feats, I couldn't use it at full effect. Sometimes I hate using those feats. It might be better to merely sell the axe; how often does everyone think I'll be hit by Dispel Magic?

BTW, are we going after the undead guy next? If so, what could Bellus do during the fight, since the lich(?) will be immune to sneak attacks.


----------



## Victim (Feb 22, 2003)

I'm just saying we have the axe as an option.  If we sell it, the gold could be used to craft a pair of Boots of Speed.  I don't think you'll be hit by dispel that often, especially since Darian, Verra, or Tarkus would usually make a better target.


----------



## Hammerhead (Feb 23, 2003)

That's my thinking. I'd rather someone else be hasted and damaging the DR thing than me hitting with a puny medium-sized weapon.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Feb 25, 2003)

I want to thank everyone for listing out full attack stats (base, modifiers, damage, etc) in your descriptions during the fights.  It really makes my life easier.

Lambent10 has been off the boards for a month, so I think it is fair to say that Lysander will not be joining further missions (which brings us back to six players).

I have one request for everyone.  If your public email address is not visible (Jemal, Uriel, Hammerhead), please send it to me.  I would like to have a backup way of communicating with you all.

Thanks,
Derek


----------



## Jemal (Feb 25, 2003)

Mine IS listed.  Always has been.


----------



## Victim (Feb 25, 2003)

Hammerhead can be reached at bogardan@swbell.net.

Now what do we do?  We can attempt to employ indirect, clerical style divinations to find Ellyn, go after the lich guy, or prep ourselves for the going after the CC by gathering more info about that and making items and such. 

Of course, we could probably do all three.

Any further comments on item distribution?


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Feb 25, 2003)

Jemal said:
			
		

> *Mine IS listed.  Always has been. *




My apologies.  I must be losing my vision.


----------



## Hammerhead (Feb 25, 2003)

I try to make an effort to post my ever changing attack and damage in my posts, and Victim posted my email address, but I warn you...I check it less than once a week. I think that killing the lich and taking his stuff will be a fun diversion; it will at least give us intel when he reforms, and we'll be able to take his stuff, making him weaker later on. I suggest Bellus get the Wand of Lightning, so he can attack undead. Of course, liches are immune to electricity, but if he's a lich, he's gonna have undead minions with Psianimate Dead. The item distribution is fine.


----------



## Keia (Feb 26, 2003)

What have we distributed? and to Whom?

I need to know so I can adjust my character sheet.

Thanks!
Keia


----------



## Jemal (Feb 26, 2003)

yeah, William won't really want any of that stuff.. except maybe for some of the potions.  I'ld say everything we DON'T want we sell off, then distribute the gold evenly, taking into account the items that DID get given to everyone.  Then after that I can buy myself a nice little cloak..


----------



## Keia (Feb 26, 2003)

Well, let's get to divvying so that we can continue the adventure.  As far as what I want, if I'm not getting any of the items, then I would like some cash so I can hopefully acquire a torc of psionic might.

If I am getting items my order of preference is: Amulet +2, Ring +2 Protection, +1 Protection, cash

Keia


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Feb 27, 2003)

You are welcome to cash it all (at DMG value, adjusting for spent charges), divide the proceeds, and buy new stuff at your discretion.  I'm a softy when it comes to selling and buying items.

I'll let someone else calculate the total value.


----------



## Victim (Feb 27, 2003)

Right now, here's the stuff that no one seems to want.

+2 battle axe = 8300 gp
+1 Chainshirt = 1200 gp
+1 handaxe = 2300 gp
+1 bracers = 1000 gp
wand of blindness = 2200
Total = 15000

Current item allocation priorities seem to be:

Darian: wizard stuff
Verra: AC boosts
Tarkus: ? 
Bellus: ?
William: cloak of resistance
Groknar: AC boosts

Zelestine and Lysander should also get stuff too.



Spellbooks:  spells in bold I don't have but want to learn.

Gnome
1 - charm person, color spray, *expeditious retreat*, feather fall, hypnotism, mage armor
2 - blindness/deafness, blur, hypnotic pattern, acid arrow, mirror image
3 - dispel magic, lightning bolt, major image, slow, suggestion
4 - improved invisibility, phantasmal killer, polymorph other

Human
1 - magic missle, *magic weapon*, ray of enfeeblement
2 - detect thoughts, endurance, invisibility, levitate, misdirection, *shatter*
3 - fly, *greater magic weapon*, haste, *hold person*, lightning bolt
4 - *dimension door*, dimensional anchor, *enervation*, ice storm
5 - cone of cold, dominate person


----------



## Keia (Feb 27, 2003)

That's a good idea Gru.   We could cash it all out and distribute the funds equally that way everyone benefits the same.

4 potions of cure serious wounds [3,000 gp.]
amulet of natural armor +2 [8,000 gp.]
cloak of resistance +1 [1,000gp]
ring of protection +2 [8,000gp]
wand of lightning (9th level caster, 25 charges) [10,125 gp.]
- [3 x 9 x 750 x 50%]
bracers of armor +1 [1,000 gp]
wand of magic missles (7th level caster, 20 charges) [2,100 gp.]
- [1 x 7 x 750 x 40%]
scrolls (dispel magic, fly, charm monster, 2 of summon monster 4), 
 [375 + 375 + 700 + 1400 = 2,850 gp.]
+2 battleaxe [8,310 gp.]
+1 handaxe [2,306 gp.]
+1 chain shirt [1,250 gp]
wand of blindness (22 charges) - [2 x 3 x 750 x 44% = 1,980 gp],
wand of lightning bolt (20 charges) - [3 x 5 x 750 x 40% = 4,500 gp],
wand of web (24 charges) - [2 x 3 x 750 x 48% = 2,160 gp.], wand of cat's grace (30 charges)- [2 x 3 x 750 x 60% = 2,700 gp.]
4 pearls worth 100gp each [400 gp.]
crystal capacitor 3 [4,000 gp.]
Books from library [200 gp.]

Grand total = 63,881gp 

Divided among 8 participants 7,985gp each

The spell books stay with the wizard (way too time consuming to figure out)

So what do you all think?

Keia


----------



## Victim (Feb 27, 2003)

Well, we probably had to use some of the pearls to Identify the items.

After I loot the spell books for good spells, we can still sell or trade them anyway.  They wouldn't go for all that much, because most of those spells are pretty common.


----------



## Jemal (Feb 27, 2003)

I like Keia's idea... Just sell it all, and then if you wanted one of the items, just buy it with your own money
EX.. SO If anyone wants, say, the ROP+2, then they would get 7,985 GP then SPEND 8,000 GP, so in the end would loose 15 GP but gain a ROP+2.

William will take the 7,985... I'll come up with a shopping list soon.


----------



## Hammerhead (Feb 27, 2003)

7,985 gold pieces each, to spend on stuff. It works, although I think "magical item liquidation" lacks realism. Oh well. I'm thinking of chipping in 15 gold pieces for Boots of Speed, but I wonder if we will be playing after ITCK. From a metagame point, it would be more efficient to buy 10 Potions of Haste. However, that strikes me as very cheap. Or I was thinking maybe of enchanting my mithral full plate to maybe +2, and then spend some money on Haste and Healing potions. 

Looking over, isn't eight ways alot? We have:
Zelestine
Tarkus
Groknar
Darian
William
Verra
Bellus
Lysander

Oh, that is eight people. Huh. Has Lysander stopped playing? Will he be continuing the adventure with us?


----------



## Victim (Mar 1, 2003)

I'll take the following:

Books from library [200 gp.]
wand of magic missles (7th level caster, 20 charges) [2,100 gp.]
- [1 x 7 x 750 x 40%]
scrolls (dispel magic, fly, charm monster, 2 of summon monster 4), 
[375 + 375 + 700 + 1400 = 2,850 gp.]

That's 5150 gp for items and 2835 GP.

Also, Darian will be willing to craft items for you guys at 3/4ths cost instead market price.  If we have time.  I need to make some items for my self - Darian needs another B^3 - hence the increased cost.


----------



## Jemal (Mar 1, 2003)

Shopping list: 
Cloak of Resistance+2 (4000 GP)
2 Potions of heroism (1800 GP)
2 Javelins of Lightning (1502 GP)
10 Potions of Cure Light Wounds (500 GP)

total cost: 7802 GP
Plus 73 GP in cash, added to the 30 GP I have is a total of 103 GP in cash.

Also, DO we have time for Darian to make items or not?  If so, any of the above that I can get from him, William will do so.. both for the reduced cost and to 'keep it in the group'.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Mar 1, 2003)

How much time would you like to wait before going after the lich?  You suspect that you have at least three weeks to wait before the next vision, based on the investigation of the Colorless Lodge.


----------



## Victim (Mar 1, 2003)

I'd say we either attack almost immediately, or we try to time our attack so that the lich is out of the picture when the next vision hits.  

Attacking now allows us to gain more treasure quickly, so we can convert it into more useful stuff by the time of the next vision.  It also lets us test our hopefully improved tactics and get a better feel for our group's abilities.  That way, we have some to adjust things and get ready before the next vision.

On the other hand, if we attack later, we have a chance of hopefully knocking the lich out of the adventure because he'll be recovering while we investigate the next vision.  We also get a chance to test out any new items we get.

Maybe we could also set one off the Lodge's Seers off to track down the lich's phylactory.  Then we can make him stay dead.


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 1, 2003)

Let's knock the lich out of the adventure by hitting him later. Further, it allows us to rest, relax, and prepare, gather more information, make magical stuff, etc.


----------



## Keia (Mar 1, 2003)

So a compromise?  Wait a week to ten days, then take on the lich?  Maybe Ellyn will have attacked him by then and saved us the trouble.  Ten days should give everyone enough time to train, make items and have us work on tactics for a while.

My shopping list will be forthcoming - depending on whether we have time to craft some things.


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 2, 2003)

No, attacking in ten days is bad. We want to hit him right before we get the vision, so we can do our stuff in the rest of the adventure while he's still reforming from his "death." If we hit him at day 10, instead of day 20, he will have definitely reformed and be anxious for vengeance.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Mar 3, 2003)

Okay, assume you spend three weeks preparing as you see fit(crafting, training, carousing).  That leaves you a few days to travel to the lich (I'll assume horses and camels unless I hear differently).  You have 72 hours to finish preparing and make changes to your character sheets.  Anyone who has a request for Darian better say it soon.


----------



## Jemal (Mar 3, 2003)

What type of items can Darian craft?


----------



## Keia (Mar 3, 2003)

Verra will craft a cloak of resistance +3 provided he can find someone with the resistance spell (0 level cleric spell).  

He will buy the Ring of Protection +1 and an Amulet of Natural Armor +1, unless Darian can help with the crafting of these item (saving Verra 1,000gp and providing Darian with 1,000gp at the cost of 160 xps).

If the cash is saved, I'll edit in the remaining use of cash.  

Once, everything is okayed, I'll edit the character sheet in the gallery.

Keia


----------



## Victim (Mar 3, 2003)

Darian can't help with Rings, since the Forge Ring feat is a bit too high level.

Unless someone has a natural armor spell or power, he can't work on amulets of natural armor either.  Barkskin is a druid spell.  Psions have some natural armor powers.

He can definitely help with the cloak of resistance.


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 4, 2003)

The mighty Groknar will keep the Amulet of Natural Armor +2, and pay 15 gold pieces for it. I'm running out of cash...


----------



## Keia (Mar 4, 2003)

Thanks for the offer to help with the cloak, but I need to do it to afford the rest of what I want.  So I'll make the cloak of resistance, buy the Ring of Protection +1 and an Amulet of Natural Armor +1.

Would that be okay, Gru?  If so, I'll edit it into the character sheet.


----------



## Victim (Mar 4, 2003)

Well, I was talking about the the cloak Jemal wanted for William.  His saves are in dire need of assistance.  Unlike everyone likes himbetter when he's dominated by enemies.  Dealing with Will spells is a big problem for fighters and rogues.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Mar 5, 2003)

Keia, that's fine for Verra.

Hammerhead, your purchase is acknowledged.

Everyone else set?

I don't know if anyone else saw Jemal's message, but he may only be able to post once a week for the immediate future.  I would suggest that William sit out this next fight.


----------



## Keia (Mar 5, 2003)

Editted in equipment into base sheet on page one.  Saves are +2 better and AC is +2 better (+1 natural, +1 deflection).

Ready to go!!


Keia


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Mar 5, 2003)

Sounds like Uriel will be having trouble posting for a while as well.  So Groknar, Tarkus, Verra, and Darian will really need to take charge in this battle.  I'll assume Bellus and William are with you, but don't count on perfect auto-piloting.


----------



## Victim (Mar 5, 2003)

Scribe GMW.
Scribe replacement scrolls for knock and Protection from evil. (75+13 GP, 6+1 XP)


Prepared Spells:

0: Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Disrupt Undead, Prestigitation

1: Magic Missile, Featherfall, Shield, X Endure Elements, X Mage Armor, Reduce, Message

2: Glitterdust, See Invisible, Protection from Arrows, Rope Trick,   X Bull's Strength, X Endurance, X Endurance

3: Extended Charge, X Haste, Dispel Magic, Forceblast, X Fireball, X Fly

4: Evard's Black Tentacles, Minor Globe of Invulnerability, X Gird the Warrior, X Strength to Strike

5: Quintelemental Blast, X Wall of Force, Dismissal

Spells cast: Endure Elements: Fire on self, Endure Elements Fire on horse.

One 1st level Pearl of Power has been used.


----------



## Keia (Mar 6, 2003)

Current powers active:

Metaphysical Weapon (on Arrows) - [Dur 9 hours] +3 Arrows
Metaphysical Weapon (on Half-orc Axe) - [Dur 9 Hrs] +3 Axe
Animal Affinity (Str, Con) - [Dur 9 hrs]


Haste - [Dur 9 rds] +4 AC, extra partial action

Adjusted Sheet: [Based on +4's for Con and Str - until Gru rolls them]

To hit: +22 [+4 Base +2 Competence +2 Bow +2 insight +8 dex +3 Arrows +1 Morale]

Damage: +1d8 Base + 1d6 Shock +1d6 Cold + 1 Competence + 2 Bow + 5 Mighty + 3 arrows

AC: 29 [+5 armor +8 Dex +4 Haste +1 Natural +1 Deflection]

Hit Points: 78

Power Points Remaining: 57 points


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 6, 2003)

Since Bull's Strength lasts 9 hours, could Darian have cast that spell on me when we got close to Tulmercy's HQ. Besides, I think we might be able to see that big skelle a long way off.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Mar 6, 2003)

Yes, he could have cast it on you.

Both you and the skeleton made spot checks at the maximum range for the desert, giving the blowing sand and cloud cover.


----------



## Victim (Mar 7, 2003)

If that's the case, then Darian would have cast all the "hours."

BS  to Groknar, Endurance to self, Mage Armor to self, Endurance to Zelestine,


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Mar 10, 2003)

Keia said:
			
		

> *Current powers active:
> Metaphysical Weapon (on Arrows) - [Dur 9 hours] +3 Arrows
> Metaphysical Weapon (on Half-orc Axe) - [Dur 9 Hrs] +3 Axe
> Animal Affinity (Str, Con) - [Dur 9 hrs]*




+3 Str, +4 Dex, +5 Con


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Mar 10, 2003)

Victim said:
			
		

> *If that's the case, then Darian would have cast all the "hours."
> 
> BS  to Groknar, Endurance to self, Mage Armor to self, Endurance to Zelestine, *




+4 Str, +2 Con (self), +3 Con (Zelestine)


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Mar 10, 2003)

Jemal, I just noticed that William does not have skills.


----------



## Victim (Mar 11, 2003)

The whitefire has done 20 points each round.  It seems to be either scaled or maximized.  If maximized, then the psion throwing it is at least 12th level (x-1=5+6), unless he has the transcend limits feat.

12th level means 6th level powers.  Disintegrate  

Are fighters supposed to have skills?


----------



## Jemal (Mar 11, 2003)

NO SKILLS?!?!?
How the hell did that happen?  
They're in my copy on my comp.. I'll edit them in.


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 15, 2003)

We are in serious, serious trouble. Can Verra still manifest powers while brain locked? Because now, all we have is Tukaar, Zelestine, Bellus, and Groknar.


----------



## Keia (Mar 15, 2003)

Verra can't use psionics according to the description of Brain Lock.  He can defend himself but that's it.  It needs dispelled for him to do anything again (at least for several rounds).


----------



## Jemal (Mar 17, 2003)

Boom Boom Boom... Another one bites the dust.. And another one gone, and another one gone, another one bites the dust, yeah.

Hey, gonna get you too.. Another one bites the dust.


*sigh* shoulda been a bard..


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Mar 17, 2003)

Who knew that brain lock was so powerful?  The lich has been rolling really well on the DC checks (I guess haste helps, too).

What you need are hero points, ala Freedom Force.

And it is down to Tuskaar and Groknar.  Good luck, uh .. gentlemen.


----------



## Keia (Mar 17, 2003)

We use 'Fate points' in our PnP game.  Characters get one at first and one every fourth level (the same level you'd get a stat point).  The fate point allows you to make a save when you failed if the player choses to use it.  It also will provide a success for a skill check or a single hit on a foe.  If you are hit with a killing blow, the player can use a fate point to only bring himself to  zero hit points instead of dead.

Someone can use them on behalf of another player but then they're not as good (only allowing re-rolls rather than successes).  

The Gm that uses them says it removes the worries and he doesn't hold back anything then.  Works pretty good in play.

Keia


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 17, 2003)

Why didn't you use Fate of One to re-roll your save, Verra?


----------



## Keia (Mar 17, 2003)

I had instructed Gru that I would reroll saves but since I didn't hear anything I assumed that I had tried and failed.  Either that or the brian lock prevented the Fate of One from triggering.

That was around the time of the dimension door and I guess I was more concerned about getting out of their and saving william and missed reminding him.

Plus my save was +11, +13 vs. enchantments (which I think Brain Lock is, not sure though), he probably rolled really well and the Fate of One wouldn't have helped the odds, much.  Another chance, but . . . I'm not worried, you'll finish him!!   


Keia


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 18, 2003)

I'm not so sure. We both have a +11 Will save, and you failed twice, it's only a matter of time before he gets me with it. Hopefully, I will have delayed him long enough for someone else to pop out and kill him.


----------



## Keia (Mar 18, 2003)

I think Brain Lock is rounds and I'm probably 5-6 rounds away yet.  Be strong and confident - no pressure, everyone's lives depend on you.    Good Luck!!!

Keia


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Mar 20, 2003)

Apologies for the delay.  Busiest two days at work ever.  But it will all be over in twelve hours.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Mar 25, 2003)

Keia, _Fate of One_ did not help Verra, but thanks for reminding me that you had it.

Hammerhead, I assume the comment about the amulet is a bluff, since you've got an amulet of natural armor.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Mar 25, 2003)

Verra, William, and Tarkus all hit -10 when the mass concussion went off.  Please keep in mind that this does not mean they are finished.  However, it demonstrates again that this is a lethal module.


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 25, 2003)

I just figured it would give him something to think about, even if he thought I was lying. Jobu told me to do it.

Hmm, that's bad now that Verra, William, and Tarkus died. I was really worried about area attacks when I retrieved the bow, but if my javelins don't do nearly enough damage or have the range, and if the lich flew another forty feet up, I would have needed a 20 to hit him. Maybe it was a bad call.


----------



## Keia (Mar 25, 2003)

Gru, I've been keeping track and unless I've missed something I should still be alive.

Post #756076 - 10 points of damage
Post #758688 - 0 points of damage
Post #761337 - 0 points (was 20 points of damage but was reversed to no damage in post #767342)
Post #773757 - 10 points
Post #776244 - 10 points
Post #793011 - 28 points or 14 if saved.

At this point I'm at 78 hit points less the 44 points (10+10+10+14) or 58 points (10+10+10+28)= leaving me at least 20 hit points or at most 34 hit points.

I may have taken damage in post #776452 (28, 14 if saved), but I wasn't named in the damage in that post.

If I can pass out from the blast - I think that would be prudent at this point.  I'll abide by whatever decision you make, but perhaps I've escaped death again by having another near death experience.  I've got serious karma if that happens again.

Keia


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Mar 26, 2003)

Keia said:
			
		

> *Gru, I've been keeping track and unless I've missed something I should still be alive.
> 
> Post #756076 - 10 points of damage
> Post #758688 - 0 points of damage
> ...




Damn, Verra's hard to kill!  You didn't take damage in #776452, but you did take damage in #758688 (10 points) and there is no save for mass concussion, so you took 28 points in #793011.  That leaves you with 10 hit points.

Okay, Verra once again feigns death by passing out.  Lucky bastard.


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 26, 2003)

Whew, we won. That was close.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Mar 26, 2003)

Yeah, and you'll get some decent loot from the lich.  Certainly enough to pay for some true resurrections if you are so inclined.


----------



## Keia (Mar 26, 2003)

Congrats Hammerhead!!   Good job!! I had full confidence in you!

We just need word from our fallen if they will rise again.  And of course to gather loot and improve ourselves to fight the good fight and see this thing through.

Keia


----------



## Victim (Mar 26, 2003)

Wow.  It's a good thing Groknar has one of the best Will saves in the group.  It's also good that Darian was flying, otherwise he would have died too.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Mar 28, 2003)

What say Argent and Jemal?  Will Tarkus and William return to fight, or are they happy in the afterlife?


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Apr 1, 2003)

Jemal has written me about a new character.  No word yet from Argent.  My suggestion is that for now someone total the current treasure and divide eight ways.  We'll worry about the cost of resurrection or dividing the possessions of the fallen later.

Ring of improved teleport is 26,400gp.  Chrysalis (one of the psionic tattoos) is a first-level power.

I don't know why I didn't mention it before, but all the characters are going up a level.  Please start making necessary changes.

I'm going to continue with the game in the meantime.


----------



## Victim (Apr 1, 2003)

120045 everything but charged items
23520 dorje of maximized whitefire 16 charges
7875 nondetection, 35 charges

Total: 151440 gp

Zelestine, Groknar, Darian, William, Verra, Tarkus, and Bellus attacked Tulmercy (7)

21634 each, roughly.  Let's say 21500 after supplies, animal rental, avoiding weird total, etc.  Of course, if William and Tarkus aren't coming back, then shares will probably be different.  

I've included most of the adjustments from leveling.  I still need to pick a metamagic or eldrith feat.  It's funny that there's an eldritch feat making your spells harder to dispel, but no feats about boosting one's dispel checks.  Well, I was thinking of empower, extend or quicken.


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 1, 2003)

That's alot of money. Hey, we could sell William's stuff. We could, but that wouldn't exactly be good aligned. 

I've updated Groknar.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 1, 2003)

hammerhead: If you guys are going to be talking to the spirits of the deceased that won't be much of a problem... William won't have a problem with using his stuff to further the cause of his friends while he takes a long-deserved rest in the heavens.


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 2, 2003)

Well, William might have a family, or other friends who need money. It would be the least we could do to return his equipment to his heirs. 

Also, it preserves game balance, preventing the party from gaining a massive influx of magical item wealth from dead party members, especially since invariably this wealth is not shared with the new character.


----------



## Keia (Apr 2, 2003)

Verra is updated to 10th and for equipment purchases of 21,500gp. (bought a circlet of Psionic Might, a ring of counterspells, and upgraded my +1 Ring of Protection to +2).  Course if we had time I'd have made some items and stretched my dollars farther, but I think times of the essence now.

I agree that there's no reason to not send William's gear back to his family.  But, if he's not coming back, we could use his share of the treasure to bring Tarkus back and/or divide the remainder among ourselves (according to William's wishes).

Keia


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 2, 2003)

I bought stuff with the 21500 GP we looted. I bought a +2 Magical Enhancement for my armor, upgraded my Cloak of Resistance to +3 bonus, bought Bracers of Speed, and a Ring of Jumping, as well as a few healing and fly potions.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Apr 2, 2003)

Neither Tarkus nor William are coming back.  Jemal will be posting a new character shortly.  Argent is going to pass on the remainder of this game.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Apr 3, 2003)

I'm fine with you taking the 43,000gp that would have gone to Tarkus and William and dividing it five ways (8,600).  Let's assume that their possessions will go towards their families and burial expenses.

While you are finishing your shopping, please continue to post in the game thread.  You've got some information gathering to do if you hold to find the Crystal Consciousness.


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 3, 2003)

Ha! Who needs information gathering when you've got an axe?

Needless to say, other than occasional intimidation, interpersonal skills aren't exactly Groknar's forte.


----------



## Keia (Apr 3, 2003)

Purchased additional equipment (primarily improving the plus on my armor from +1 to +2) plus some more tattoos.

Ready for Enlightenment, or . . . um . . . . whatever.  

Keia


----------



## Victim (Apr 4, 2003)

Hmm.  Darian will save his money for crafting stuff later.  I was going to hold on to the ring of imp. teleport for now, but then I saw that Verra took the power.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 4, 2003)

So Gru, have you thought of a way to introduce my (Woefully underfunded) new character?
(And you still haven't responded as to where I should post her when she's done, which is basically within the next hour, just putting finishing touches on.)


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Apr 4, 2003)

Sorry, I didn't realize you asked where to post her.  For now, post her here.  Did you make her 10th level (and equip her using the gold amount for 10th level characters)?


----------



## Jemal (Apr 4, 2003)

DOH! I didn't even notice everyone had lvld up.  I'll add that lvl/gold and post her here.

Edit: OK, here she is: 

Qataria (Kah-TAR-e-ah)
LG Female Human, Fgtr4/Pal6
HT: 6'8"  WT: 250
Move Rate: 40'

STR: 22 (18 Base + 2 Enhancement + 2 Enlargement)
DEX: 16 (16 Base)
CON: 16 (15 Base + 1 Lvl)
INT: 14 (14 Base)
WIS: 18 (16 Base + 2 Enhancement)
CHA: 20 (17 Base + 1 Lvl + 2 Enhancement)

HP: 107 AC: 25
Saves: FORT: +19 REF: +13 WILL: +13
Init: +5

Bab: 10
Attacks: 
+1 Keen Adamantine Flamberge; (+20/15 to hit, 2d6+16 damage, threat:12-20/X2)
Throwing Axe: +14/9 to hit, 1d6+6 damage, threat: 20/X3, range: 10)

Skills: Craft:Armoursmithing(+15/13), Craft:Weaponsmithing(+15/13), Jump(+45/9), 
Knowledge:Religion(9/+6), Speak Language(8 points = 4 languages)

Special Qualities: 
Detect Evil
Divine Grace
Lay on hands(30)
Divine Health
Aura of Courage
Smite Evil(+5 to hit, +6 damage)
Permanently Enlarged(+2 str, X1.4 HT, X2.7 Wt)
Remove Disease 2/week
Turn Undead(as 4th lvl cleric)
TURNING CHECK: 1d20+5
Turn damage: 2d6+9

Feats: W.Focus(Flamberge), Power Attack, Two-handed Power Strike, Reckless Attack, Expertise, 
W.Specialiation(Flamberge), Imp.W.Focus(Flamberge), Improved Critical

Languages: Common, Celestial, Draconic, Giant, Goblin, Infernal, Abyssal

Gear: 
Hired Mage to Enlarge/Permanency(3040)
+1 Dragonscale(5,800)
+1 Keen, Adamantine Flamberge(17,425)
Gauntlets of Str+2(4,000)
Periapt of Wis+2(4,000)
Circlet of Cha+2(4,000)
Cloak of Resistance+2(4,000)
Ring of Sustenance(2,500)
Ring of Jumping(2,000)
Vest of Natural Armour+1(2,000)
5 potions of Cure light(1d8+1) (250)
3 Throwing Axes(24)
2 beads of Force(4000)
Wooden Holy Symbol(1)


----------



## Uriel (Apr 5, 2003)

21,500 + 8,600. So we get 30,100 each?

If one were to 'upgrade' a magic item, +1 to +2 etc...what is the price diff, do you get half the value for the old one and just apply that towards the new one? I wasn't sure how you were doing that, Gru.

I'll Level Bellus up as soon as I wake up, Im about to go to sleep after an 11 hour shift at the club where I work.


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 5, 2003)

Umm, looking at the Flamberge, it appears to be a Large-sized Martial Weapon that does 2d6 damage and has 18-20 Threat Range. Is this supposed to be an Exotic Weapon, or is it just broken compared to the Greatsword.

In addition to that, Qataria heals 30hp with Lay on Hands, not 8, and her smite evil is +5/+6, not +4/+2.

You also have a Periapt of Wisdom and an Amulet of Resistance, which both take up neck slots.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Apr 7, 2003)

Uriel_fire_of_Heaven said:
			
		

> *If one were to 'upgrade' a magic item, +1 to +2 etc...what is the price diff, do you get half the value for the old one and just apply that towards the new one? I wasn't sure how you were doing that, Gru.*




I'm much more generous than that.  You can just pay the difference between the items.  I also allow you do sell magic items at their base prices (not very realistic, but I prefer to let players experiment).

Jemal, Hammerhead is right about the two neck items.  Where is the flamberge from?  Also, where are these feats from (and what do they do?): Two-handed Power Strike, Reckless Attack.  Thanks.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Apr 7, 2003)

*New!  Character thread*

Hi Everyone,

Please put the current version of your characters in the new Rogues' Gallery thread, here.

Thanks,
Derek


----------



## Keia (Apr 7, 2003)

Posted updated character to shiny new thread.  Formatting and beautifying the post will have to come later.

Keia


----------



## Jemal (Apr 7, 2003)

it's supposed to be a Cloak of Resistance, not an Amulet.  
The two math problems were brain farts.

Flamberge, Reckless Attack, and Two-Handed Power Strike are all from the book Quintessential Fighter.

Flamberge: Martial Weapon, Large sized, 2d6 damage, 125 GP, Threat: 18-20/X2, Weight: 16 LBs, Type: Slashing.
"The Flamberge is a huge sword, born from legend and many fighters are keen to wield one when seeking to gain a reputation for themselves.  Forged with a waved blade, the design greatly increases the surface area available for swings, allowing a fighter to cut through his opponents defences with ease and cause crippling damage.  It is, however, also difficult to construct and therefore expensive.

Reckless Attack (Fighter-only bonus feat).
*Prerequisites:* Str 15+, Power Attack.
*Benefit:* On your action before making attack rolls for a round, you may choose to subtract a number from your armour class and add the same number to all melee damage rolls.  This number may not exceed your base attack bonus.  The penalty on your armour class and the bonus on damage apply until your next action.  The use of Reckless Attack may be combined with the Power Attack feat.

Two-Handed Power Strike (Fighter-only bonus feat)
*Prerequisite:* Str15+, Power Attack.
*Benefit:* You may add twice your strength bonus to damage when using a two-handed close combat weapon with both hands.  This feat may not be used in conjunction with Improved Initiative or Lightning Initiative and may only be applied when you are using the full attack combat option.
*Normal:* Without this feat, a character will normally add one and a half times their strength bonus to damage with a two-handed weapon.


----------



## Victim (Apr 7, 2003)

Quint Fighter?  That explains alot.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 8, 2003)

Well, seeing as how it's the only non-core book I have..


----------



## Uriel (Apr 8, 2003)

Posted..woohoo@ Cartwheel charge!


----------



## Keia (Apr 8, 2003)

Powers activated prior to departure via teleport:

Animal Affinity - Str, Dex, Wis

Metaphysical Weapon - (50 arrows, Groknar's Axe)

Total points expended- 14 points [(3-1)X2, (5-1)X2]

Effects: (assuming 4's on affinities)
Spot, Listen, Intuit Direction improved by 2 from Wisdom
Will Save: +!4 (improved by +2 from Wisdom)

Hit points: 85
Concentration improved by 2 for Con
Fort Save: +10 (improved by 2)

To hit and damage as before when enhanced (will redo when combat begins, to allow for additional spells, effects).


----------



## Victim (Apr 8, 2003)

Err, who was doing the teleport?  I suppose I could just be hanging on to the ring for now.  Darian hasn't had a chance to buy anything after all.


Spells prepared:
0: Detect Magic, Light, Open/Close, Prestidigitation

1: Shield (B), X Mage Armor, X Magic Missile, X Endure Elements, Detect Secret Doors, Magic Missile, Reduce

2: X See Invisible, Protection from arrows (b), X Bull's Strength, Endurance, X Endurance, X Glitterdust, Knock

3: Dispel Magic (B), X Slow, Haste, Fireball, X Forceblast, Dispel Magic

4: Minor Globe (b), Polymorph Other, Polymorph Other, Confusion, X Gird the Warrior

5: X Energy Buffer (b), X Prying Eyes, Quintelemental Blast, Quintelemental Blast
Spells running:

Energy Buffer 24 h
Endurance 10 h
Mage Armor 10h
Endure Elements: Fire 24 h
See Invis 100 min

Bull's Strength on Groknar 10 h

Endurance on Zelestine 10 h

Assuming a 4 on my endurance, Darian's stats change to:

HP 71
Fort +3 (+10)
AC 13


----------



## Jemal (Apr 8, 2003)

so Is Qataria with them or you writing her in somehow else?


----------



## Victim (Apr 8, 2003)

Jemal said:
			
		

> *so Is Qataria with them or you writing her in somehow else? *




I was wondering about that myself.


----------



## Keia (Apr 8, 2003)

I believe Gru said in an earlier IC post from Zelestine that Qataria's an old traveling companion of Zelestine, who would be accompanying us.  

So, yeah, she's with us.

Keia


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Apr 9, 2003)

Keia said:
			
		

> *I believe Gru said in an earlier IC post from Zelestine that Qataria's an old traveling companion of Zelestine, who would be accompanying us.
> 
> So, yeah, she's with us.
> 
> Keia *




Correct.  Darian, let's assume you used the ring.  Improved teleport allows up to 250lbs per level, and the ring is 11th caster level, so you can easily bring the entire party in a single jump that way (without reduce or other tricks).


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 9, 2003)

Victim: "Good idea, cleric."


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Apr 22, 2003)

Sorry for the delay.  Family medical situation.  Be back soon, I hope.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (May 1, 2003)

Keia said:
			
		

> *Powers activated prior to departure via teleport:
> 
> Animal Affinity - Str, Dex, Wis
> 
> ...




Did you mean to include Con in the list of Animal Affinities cast?  You got 5's on Str and Dex, 4 on Wis, and 2 on Con.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (May 1, 2003)

Victim said:
			
		

> *Spells running:
> 
> Energy Buffer 24 h
> Endurance 10 h
> ...




You got 3 on both Endurances and 5 on Bull's Strength.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (May 1, 2003)

Sorry for the delay, everyone.  I'm really enjoying this game, but sitting down to do a round of combat takes about an hour of time (to account for all the modifiers and active spells).  I'll try to keep the pace up going forward.

I meant to post this afternoon, but got totally absorbed reading back issues of Sluggy Freelance: http://www.sluggy.com/


----------



## Keia (May 1, 2003)

Gru,

I meant Str, *Con*, Wis since I already have a dex adder.

I love sluggy freelance.  Three days of my life simply disappearred when I started reading it - and yes two of them were work days.

Keia


----------



## GruTheWanderer (May 6, 2003)

I've done a lot of reading at home at night, while my son is sleeping and my wife is playing Morrowind.  I bust out laughing every five minutes.  My wife is pretty surprised, because I seldom laugh that much for so long.

I just reached January of 2003 in the comic.  Almost done with the archives (sniff).


----------



## Keia (May 6, 2003)

You'll find that the time between updates is incredibly long for the next few weeks.

My favorite story arc has got to be the Oasis story.  I'm still confused as to what's going on there.

Bun-Bun is hilarious, and I thnk really made the comic from day one (or four or five, when he entered).

Keia


----------



## GruTheWanderer (May 13, 2003)

Hey you all,

I want to apologize for the considerable delay in my posts the last month.  A number of things have happened here (sicknesses, holidays, and changes to internet usage policies at work), and I am afraid I won't be able to stick to my initial commitment to post once per day.  However, I will continue to post as I am able.

Thanks for your patience,
Derek


----------



## GruTheWanderer (May 13, 2003)

*Zelestine*

I haven't been using Zelestine very effectively  because I haven't bothered to look at her character very closely.  But she does have a few powers which might be useful in the current dungeon crawl.

Zelestine is a member of a mysterious extra-planar race of psionicists.  Special abilities: power resistance 15.  At will 3/day - clairaudience/clairvoyance, dimension slide, telekinesis; 1/day - plane shift.  Please tell her if you think one of these would be useful.

She's a psionic warrior, so her powers are combat focused: biofeedback, combat precognition, vigor, combat prescience, levitate, vigilance, metaphysical weapon, improved biofeedback.

Her feats, skills, and possessions don't add much.  I'm going to assume that she can treat her own injuries after each battle (using a dorje of body adjustment), so the rest of you only need to worry about one another.


----------



## Uriel (Jun 13, 2003)

Wow! Iv'e never had my brain extraced by a Mind Flayer before 
Er, I mean..Im gonna be eatin' Calimari tonight boys-n-girls!


----------



## Keia (Jun 19, 2003)

Gru,

I will be going out of town probably without internet access for the next several days (starting tonight). I'll be able to post somewhat on Sunday and will be back to regular posting on Monday. Have a good weekend!

Keia


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jul 24, 2003)

Hello Everyone,

I will be on vacation for the next three weeks, so updates will be sporadic.  I'll be back at work starting August 18th.

Great job with the teamwork in this part of the module.  The end of the story is in sight (although it may take another couple months at PBP pace).

Cheers,
Derek


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 24, 2003)

This is a really great game, and I can't wait for the finish!


----------



## Keia (Jul 28, 2003)

Enjoy your vacation Gru.  Look forward to continuing this game and possibly actually finishing my first Pbp game (actual finish, not tailing off into obscurity).

Keia


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Aug 19, 2003)

Hey Everyone, I'm back!

Thanks for your patience.  Let's wrap this thing up!


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Sep 18, 2003)

Victim, what's the duration and effect of Energy Buffer?  You may have mentioned it earlier in one of the threads, but the search in this thread function doesn't appear to be working.


----------

